# Will the Trump Stock Market crash equal Bush’s?



## rightwinger

It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market 

Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


/——/ It’s been 30 seconds since democRATs trashed America


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



Sounds like you got your pom poms out.


----------



## MarathonMike

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


You are smart enough to know that is a false and deceptive statement.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Hypocrisy is mind blowing.


----------



## Pete7469

You mean the stock market crash that happened as soon as the meat puppet faggot became the nominee, or the one after it was elected POTUS? Or the one after Nanzi Pillousy became speaker?


----------



## Pete7469

MarathonMike said:


> A malignant piece of shit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something not worthy of reposting
> 
> 
> 
> You are smart enough to know that is a false and deceptive statement.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


Honestly, it felt kind of good to say “I told you so” after Dubya’s Presidency completely crashed and burned, leaving our alliances and economy in complete turmoil and disaster; but god dammit did I hope I’d never have to say it again.


----------



## Pete7469

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hypocrisy is mind blowing.


Good thing yours was ejected the first time you sneezed.


----------



## expat_panama

rightwinger said:


> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...


----------



## Pete7469

BlackFlag said:


> Honestly, it felt kind of good to say “I told you so” after Dubya’s Presidency completely crashed and burned, leaving our alliances and economy in complete turmoil and disaster; but god dammit did I hope I’d never have to say it again.



When the stupid isn't strong enough, count on BlackFag to contribute a dangerous dose.


----------



## BlackFlag

Pete7469 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it felt kind of good to say “I told you so” after Dubya’s Presidency completely crashed and burned, leaving our alliances and economy in complete turmoil and disaster; but god dammit did I hope I’d never have to say it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the stupid isn't strong enough, count on BlackFag to contribute a dangerous dose.
Click to expand...

^ still thinks Mexico is going to pay for a wall


----------



## Crepitus

Pete7469 said:


> You mean the stock market crash that happened as soon as the meat puppet faggot became the nominee, or the one after it was elected POTUS? Or the one after Nanzi Pillousy became speaker?


Why the past tense?  tRump's crash is still impending and pelosi won't be speaker for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ It’s been 30 seconds since democRATs trashed America
Click to expand...

Lame

Got anything to add to the subject


----------



## rightwinger

expat_panama said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
Click to expand...

Where does the trade war factor in?


----------



## Pete7469

Crepitus said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the stock market crash that happened as soon as the meat puppet faggot became the nominee, or the one after it was elected POTUS? Or the one after Nanzi Pillousy became speaker?
> 
> 
> 
> Why the past tense?  tRump's crash is still impending and pelosi won't be speaker for a couple of weeks yet.
Click to expand...

 They're all this stupid folks. At least this stupid.


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.


----------



## Crepitus

Pete7469 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the stock market crash that happened as soon as the meat puppet faggot became the nominee, or the one after it was elected POTUS? Or the one after Nanzi Pillousy became speaker?
> 
> 
> 
> Why the past tense?  tRump's crash is still impending and pelosi won't be speaker for a couple of weeks yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're all this stupid folks. At least this stupid.
Click to expand...

Are you referring to your posts?  'Cause that's old news.  We've had you figured out for ages.


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
Click to expand...

Trump will take the same tact as Bush

Deny there is anything wrong and then blame Dems


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ It’s been 30 seconds since democRATs trashed America
Click to expand...

In 2006 Nancy Pelosi took the gavel back for the Democrat Congress leadership, 1 year later the market tanks.  Fast forward to today, Nancy Pelosi is about to take the gavel back for the Democrat Congress leadership "AGAIN", market starts to tank.. See any similarities there?


----------



## Pete7469

Something not worth the oxygen it steals said:
			
		

> The emperor of the western hemisphere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something not worth the oxygen it steals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something no one bothered to read
> 
> 
> 
> something profoundly insightful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something stupid again just for consistency I suppose
Click to expand...


Back during the primaries I railed at Trump's supporters for believing a wall will be built. I knew you treasonous parasites would lay down in front of the construction equipment, terrorize the construction workers, sabotage the equipment and tie the courts up with asinine suits. I said so many times. I'd love to see some real obstacles built on the border, but pieces of shit like you hate the US more than you love anything virtuous or good.

Again, you are just too fucking stupid to be a real person. You're either a moonbat's posting bot, or a republicrat operative that does not need to be making bed wetters look this stupid. We should be pissed off at and hate the sociopaths that govern, not each other. You cast your pearls though, have fun finding them to try and buy food when the free shit runs out.


.


----------



## Pete7469

Crepitus said:


> Are you referring to your posts?  'Cause that's old news.  We've had you figured out for ages.



What are you? 12?

Figure out how to pay your own fuckin rent and food bill then come talk to us you piece of shit..


----------



## McRocket

I doubt it.

Unless the Fed has COMPLETELY changed their views on the subject, I am quite sure they will not let the equity markets fall too far before they step in to stop the carnage.

I think that would be a big mistake...but it would not be the first big mistake the Fed has made over the past 15+ years.


----------



## McRocket

Pete7469 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to your posts?  'Cause that's old news.  We've had you figured out for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you? 12?
> 
> Figure out how to pay your own fuckin rent and food bill then come talk to us you piece of shit..
Click to expand...


You call him 12 years old...and then you turn around and call him a piece of shit.

I would say it is you who is acting juvenile by getting so ridiculously worked up over basically nothing.


----------



## McRocket

Pete7469 said:


> You mean the stock market crash that happened as soon as the meat puppet faggot became the nominee, or the one after it was elected POTUS? Or the one after Nanzi Pillousy became speaker?



You are seriously suggesting that the Housing crash and accompanying equity crash was remotely to do with Obama announcing his candidacy?

That is most ridiculous excuse I have yet heard.

If you even are hinting at such a thing...congratulations, you have just proven you know almost nothing about macroeconomics.


Have a nice day.


----------



## rightwinger

andaronjim said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ It’s been 30 seconds since democRATs trashed America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2006 Nancy Pelosi took the gavel back for the Democrat Congress leadership, 1 year later the market tanks.  Fast forward to today, Nancy Pelosi is about to take the gavel back for the Democrat Congress leadership "AGAIN", market starts to tank.. See any similarities there?
Click to expand...

Really?

And which Democratic legislation caused the collapse in just six months?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.


----------



## rightwinger

So far, the Trump Dow Stock Market has dropped 4500 points in just five months

The Bush Market dropped 6500 points 

Will the Trump collapse be worse than Bush?


----------



## Crepitus

Pete7469 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to your posts?  'Cause that's old news.  We've had you figured out for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you? 12?
> 
> Figure out how to pay your own fuckin rent and food bill then come talk to us you piece of shit..
Click to expand...

Lol, yer funny!


----------



## Crepitus

McRocket said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to your posts?  'Cause that's old news.  We've had you figured out for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you? 12?
> 
> Figure out how to pay your own fuckin rent and food bill then come talk to us you piece of shit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call him 12 years old...and then you turn around and call him a piece of shit.
> 
> I would say it is you who is acting juvenile by getting so ridiculously worked up over basically nothing.
Click to expand...

He just another tRumpkin idiot.


----------



## rightwinger

The Stock Market is collapsing and all we hear from our President is the stupid wall

It’s the economy stupid


----------



## Crepitus

The Dow just suffered it's worst week since October of 2008.  We are officially in a bear market.

dOnald tRump's crash just matched two parts of Bush's crash.


----------



## Karl Rand

rightwinger said:


> The Stock Market is collapsing and all we hear from our President is the stupid wall
> 
> It’s the economy stupid


Has it occured to you Trump, his family and fellow criminals know exactly what they’re doing to the market and have been buying and selling accordingly?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



Stock market was doing great until the Communists took the House


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Crepitus said:


> The Dow just suffered it's worst week since October of 2008.  We are officially in a bear market.
> 
> dOnald tRump's crash just matched two parts of Bush's crash.



Trump President for 2 years, market rockets up; neo-Communists take the House, market craters


----------



## Crepitus

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow just suffered it's worst week since October of 2008.  We are officially in a bear market.
> 
> dOnald tRump's crash just matched two parts of Bush's crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump President for 2 years, market rockets up; neo-Communists take the House, market craters
Click to expand...

Correlation does not equal causation.


----------



## Crepitus

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market was doing great until the Communists took the House
Click to expand...


The slide started back in October.


----------



## eagle1462010

It is a house of cards propped up by the Feds after the last crash using cheap borrowed money.

One card on the bottom comes out the whole house falls..........A bubble machine..........


----------



## McRocket

Karl Rand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stock Market is collapsing and all we hear from our President is the stupid wall
> 
> It’s the economy stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Has it occured to you Trump, his family and fellow criminals know exactly what they’re doing to the market and have been buying and selling accordingly?
Click to expand...


This is the same guy whose corporations declared bankruptcy at least 4 times and who built/bought 3 casinos in Atlantic City (even though the place had been slowly dying since the 1940's)...all of which went bankrupt?

No...I don't think he is remotely smart enough to take full advantage of this market.


----------



## Karl Rand

McRocket said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stock Market is collapsing and all we hear from our President is the stupid wall
> 
> It’s the economy stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Has it occured to you Trump, his family and fellow criminals know exactly what they’re doing to the market and have been buying and selling accordingly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the same guy whose corporations declared bankruptcy at least 4 times and who built/bought 3 casinos in Atlantic City (even though the place had been slowly dying since the 1940's)...all of which went bankrupt?
> 
> No...I don't think he is remotely smart enough to take full advantage of this market.
Click to expand...

But he has new financial advisers in Moscow.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Crepitus said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market was doing great until the Communists took the House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The slide started back in October.
Click to expand...


When it was obvious dark, anti Capitalist, anti American forces were going to take the House


----------



## Karl Rand

Can we put aside this absurd delusion the US of A is anything like a pure capitalist society.
Anyone who want’s to claim it is should explain to me how come the thugs who triggered the Global Financial Crises from Wall St, didn’t go to jail but were bailed out at taxpayer expense.
And can we cease pretending nations such as Russian and China are anything like purely communistic when both are more accurately described as hybrids of militarised mafia and state capitalism.


----------



## Cellblock2429

WheelieAddict said:


> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.


/——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


/——/ I haven’t seen you this giddy since Barbara Bush died.


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
Click to expand...


Agree

Cut the wall


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ I haven’t seen you this giddy since Barbara Bush died.
Click to expand...


I loved Barbara Bush.......classy lady


----------



## JLW

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market was doing great until the Communists took the House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The slide started back in October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it was obvious dark, anti Capitalist, anti American forces were going to take the House
Click to expand...

A Putin loving conspiracy theorist  giving others a lecture in being Anti-American is as ludicrous and risible as it gets.


----------



## JLW

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ I haven’t seen you this giddy since Barbara Bush died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved Barbara Bush.......classy lady
Click to expand...


Making up lies is all some people have.


----------



## Crepitus

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market was doing great until the Communists took the House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The slide started back in October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it was obvious dark, anti Capitalist, anti American forces were going to take the House
Click to expand...

Lololololololololol!!!!

You kids were still touting your red wave in October.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



Don’t you mean the Obama stock market crash? You guys have been saying for the past two years this is his economy


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you mean the Obama stock market crash? You guys have been saying for the past two years this is his economy
Click to expand...


Obama warned about a trade war

Trump should have listened


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you mean the Obama stock market crash? You guys have been saying for the past two years this is his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama warned about a trade war
> 
> Trump should have listened
Click to expand...

/——/ Obama warned us we would lose our plan and Doctor even if we liked them but we didn’t listen.  —- Oh wait —- never mind.


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you mean the Obama stock market crash? You guys have been saying for the past two years this is his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama warned about a trade war
> 
> Trump should have listened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Obama warned us we would lose our plan and Doctor even if we liked them but we didn’t listen.  —- Oh wait —- never mind.
Click to expand...


98 percent of people kept their plan and doctor
I wish Trump could be right 98 percent of the time


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
Click to expand...

/——/ Cut welfare


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will take the same tact as Bush
> 
> Deny there is anything wrong and then blame Dems
Click to expand...


That’s what EVERY president does


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you mean the Obama stock market crash? You guys have been saying for the past two years this is his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama warned about a trade war
> 
> Trump should have listened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Obama warned us we would lose our plan and Doctor even if we liked them but we didn’t listen.  —- Oh wait —- never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 98 percent of people kept their plan and doctor
> I wish Trump could be right 98 percent of the time
Click to expand...

/——/ Oh Horseshyt. You can’t possibly prove that. Quora: 68% of those already insured found their plans no longer legally allowed and had to switch to more expensive plans. “If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance,” was a bold-faced lie. The numbers on who was able to afford those plans, even with subsidies is sketchy.


----------



## Rocko

McRocket said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the stock market crash that happened as soon as the meat puppet faggot became the nominee, or the one after it was elected POTUS? Or the one after Nanzi Pillousy became speaker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously suggesting that the Housing crash and accompanying equity crash was remotely to do with Obama announcing his candidacy?
> 
> That is most ridiculous excuse I have yet heard.
> 
> If you even are hinting at such a thing...congratulations, you have just proven you know almost nothing about macroeconomics.
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


He’s referring to how the market reacted to the news of Obama getting elected. Let me paraphrase what Hussein said: I don’t worry about the swings in the stock market. To me it’s just another tracking poll.


I couldn’t believe he said that. We’re talking livelihoods


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> So far, the Trump Dow Stock Market has dropped 4500 points in just five months
> 
> The Bush Market dropped 6500 points
> 
> Will the Trump collapse be worse than Bush?



So misleading your posts are


----------



## Pete7469

rightwinger said:


> Obama warned about a trade war. Trump should have listened



He did listen, and did exactly the opposite of what your meat puppet faggot messiah suggested because Trump is promoting US interests over that of globalist sociopaths. 


.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Democrat socialists will work as hard as they can to make it so.


----------



## rightwinger

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
Click to expand...


Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office

It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market


----------



## rightwinger

Pete7469 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama warned about a trade war. Trump should have listened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did listen, and did exactly the opposite of what your meat puppet faggot messiah suggested because Trump is promoting US interests over that of globalist sociopaths.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

He sure did

When he left the Great Obama’s economy alone, he did well
Once he started to apply America First....it crashed


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office
> 
> It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market
Click to expand...


No it wasn’t. Once the banks became solvent again investors put money back in equity


----------



## rightwinger

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office
> 
> It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn’t. Once the banks became solvent again investors put money back in equity
Click to expand...

They didn’t become solvent
They came to Obama for more money


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office
> 
> It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn’t. Once the banks became solvent again investors put money back in equity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn’t become solvent
> They came to Obama for more money
Click to expand...


No they didn’t. Bush graciously let Hussein apportion some of the capital to fund the banks, but the entire TARP legislation was signed by boooooosh. The stimulus was just wasted money. TARP actually saved the country, and the treasury got the money back plus interest.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
Click to expand...

Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate. 

Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built. 

So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’


----------



## Rocko

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
Click to expand...


What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now


----------



## rightwinger

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office
> 
> It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn’t. Once the banks became solvent again investors put money back in equity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn’t become solvent
> They came to Obama for more money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Bush graciously let Hussein apportion some of the capital to fund the banks, but the entire TARP legislation was signed by boooooosh. The stimulus was just wasted money. TARP actually saved the country, and the treasury got the money back plus interest.
Click to expand...

The weak TARP Bush passed did nothing to stop the Great Bush Recession of 2008.  It was not until the Great Obama passed his Stimulus that the recession reversed


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office
> 
> It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn’t. Once the banks became solvent again investors put money back in equity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn’t become solvent
> They came to Obama for more money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Bush graciously let Hussein apportion some of the capital to fund the banks, but the entire TARP legislation was signed by boooooosh. The stimulus was just wasted money. TARP actually saved the country, and the treasury got the money back plus interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The weak TARP Bush passed did nothing to stop the Great Bush Recession of 2008.  It was not until the Great Obama passed his Stimulus that the recession reversed
Click to expand...

/——/ Obozo couldn’t run a kool aide stand without adult supervision


----------



## rightwinger

Rocko said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
Click to expand...

Border


----------



## McRocket

Rocko said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
Click to expand...


Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.

Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.

The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.

And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.

*So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*


----------



## Rocko

McRocket said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
Click to expand...


There are no facts, because a wall in this country is unprecedented. However common sense leads me to believe that a wall would deter illegal immigration to at least some degree. Do you agree?


----------



## Andylusion

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hypocrisy is mind blowing.



No kidding Tommy, and you keep doing it over and over again....


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office
> 
> It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market
Click to expand...


Not even close.


----------



## McRocket

Rocko said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no facts, because a wall in this country is unprecedented. However common sense leads me to believe that a wall would deter illegal immigration to at least some degree. Do you agree?
Click to expand...


To some degree? Sure. Not many, IMO. Hundreds...maybe. But that is a drop in the bucket. And 'not many' is not worth many billions of dollars we do not have.

If illegal immigrants can get over a 20 foot wall easily. Then I see no reason they cannot get over a 30 foot wall almost as easily.

Not to mention tunneling. Or just blowing a hole/cutting a hole in the wall at an isolated spot and flood hundreds through at that point.
 There are a myriad number of ways to get around/through Trump's wall.


The solution is obvious - make the penalties for those who hire illegal immigrants through the roof. Take their businesses away, throw them in jail for years.

 That will slow illegal immigration FAR more then raising the wall a few feet. Do you agree?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Rocko said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no facts, because a wall in this country is unprecedented. However common sense leads me to believe that a wall would deter illegal immigration to at least some degree. Do you agree?
Click to expand...

That sounds like Trumps business plan. How could they not back it ?


----------



## Rocko

McRocket said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> 
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no facts, because a wall in this country is unprecedented. However common sense leads me to believe that a wall would deter illegal immigration to at least some degree. Do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some degree? Sure. Not many, IMO. Hundreds...maybe. But that is a drop in the bucket. And 'not many' is not worth many billions of dollars we do not have.
> 
> If illegal immigrants can get over a 20 foot wall easily. Then I see no reason they cannot get over a 30 foot wall almost as easily.
> 
> Not to mention tunneling. Or just blowing a hole/cutting a hole in the wall at an isolated spot and flood hundreds through at that point.
> There are a myriad number of ways to get around/through Trump's wall.
> 
> 
> The solution is obvious - make the penalties for those who hire illegal immigrants through the roof. Take their businesses away, throw them in jail for years.
> 
> That will slow illegal immigration FAR more then raising the wall a few feet. Do you agree?
Click to expand...


Possibly


----------



## McRocket

Rocko said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no facts, because a wall in this country is unprecedented. However common sense leads me to believe that a wall would deter illegal immigration to at least some degree. Do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some degree? Sure. Not many, IMO. Hundreds...maybe. But that is a drop in the bucket. And 'not many' is not worth many billions of dollars we do not have.
> 
> If illegal immigrants can get over a 20 foot wall easily. Then I see no reason they cannot get over a 30 foot wall almost as easily.
> 
> Not to mention tunneling. Or just blowing a hole/cutting a hole in the wall at an isolated spot and flood hundreds through at that point.
> There are a myriad number of ways to get around/through Trump's wall.
> 
> 
> The solution is obvious - make the penalties for those who hire illegal immigrants through the roof. Take their businesses away, throw them in jail for years.
> 
> That will slow illegal immigration FAR more then raising the wall a few feet. Do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly
Click to expand...


Fair enough.

I am not against the wall per se.

But the one's Trump is peddling out seem barely better than the ones they are replacing.

If you are going to do it - either do it right or not at all.

I am for taking money from the military budget to build an Israeli-style wall (with hundreds of towers) along the border WITH listening devices covering the entire length of the border to make sure there are no tunnels.

Now _that_ would be secure. And that is the ONLY one I would be in favor of.






Trumps wall designs look like jokes to me. They won't keep out anyone determined. Money thrown away.


----------



## rightwinger

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office
> 
> It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close.
Click to expand...


Then why did GDP increase, Unemployment reverse and the stock market surge right after the Great Obama passed the stimulus act?


----------



## expat_panama

rightwinger said:


> expat_panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does the trade war factor in?
Click to expand...

A lot of left wingers say the market's crashing because of the murderous apocalyptic devastating trade war catastropy, but months after tariffs stopped going up the major indexes were still at the same high level.  That's when the Democrats took over the House, and since then major indexes have fallen fourteen percent:


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no chance. Under Bush many of the biggest banks in the world were set to become defunct. Bush of course saved the banks and as the market was retracing Hussein took all the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the market continued to drop after Obama took office. If Bush had already reversed it, the market would have been going up by the time Obama took office
> 
> It was the Obama Stimulus that reversed the market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did GDP increase, Unemployment reverse and the stock market surge right after the Great Obama passed the stimulus act?
Click to expand...


Yet mysteriously there’s nothing we have to show for all that money spent?


----------



## rightwinger

expat_panama said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does the trade war factor in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of left wingers say the market's crashing because of the murderous apocalyptic devastating trade war catastropy, but months after tariffs stopped going up the major indexes were still at the same high level.  That's when the Democrats took over the House, and since then major indexes have fallen fourteen percent:
Click to expand...

That is some major butthurt

Ignore Trumps destructive trade and economic policy

Must be those Democrats who haven’t even taken office yet


----------



## william104

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


That includes the global markets at this so-called president and his GOPer cronies as of October 24, 2018 cost the global markets $5 trillion. Yet dare not dispute tRump and his GOPers with the peril of getting banned but be silent and submissive like a scared fool is basically death for the living.

source: marketwatch


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



No, because the Democrats ONLY control the House.  Democrats controlled the House AND Senate during the end of Bush's terms, which is why the economy crashed SO completely.


----------



## william104

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


Additionally, markets and no thanks to tRump and his GOPer cronies have caused global markets to erase all gains in 10 years, and back to the post Bush era. It took Democrats to clean that up, and no doubt it will take Democrats to clean up Trump's mess with fortunately a Democratic majority House.


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> expat_panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does the trade war factor in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of left wingers say the market's crashing because of the murderous apocalyptic devastating trade war catastropy, but months after tariffs stopped going up the major indexes were still at the same high level.  That's when the Democrats took over the House, and since then major indexes have fallen fourteen percent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is some major butthurt
> 
> Ignore Trumps destructive trade and economic policy
> 
> Must be those Democrats who haven’t even taken office yet
Click to expand...


Well, it is, because they won't stop talking about how they're going to "get Trump" and people know that means they won't be doing anything for the American people, so they are starting to try to protect their money.


----------



## Cellblock2429

McRocket said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another irresponsible tax cut to prop up the market and add billions to the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
Click to expand...

/——-/ The smartest woman in the world said so and that’s good enough for me:  "Well, look I voted numerous times when I was a Senator to spend money to build a barrier to try to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in and I do think you have to control your borders." -HRC


----------



## expat_panama

rightwinger said:


> ...Democrats who haven’t even taken office yet


Knock yourself out guy, its just that folks who are too much into faction politics don't end up creating as much weath so that's why I take a pass.

Stock prices are what econ wonks call a "leading indicator".   They change immediately before the general economy.  It's like how Krugman predicted on election day that Trump's election would cause a huge crash.  What really happened was now the DOW & NASDAQ are up 24% two years later.  So much for the "Trump crash".

Folks can argue w/ cause as to why this all happened, but to deny that this is what happened is worse than crazy, it's a waste of money.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the Democrats ONLY control the House.  Democrats controlled the House AND Senate during the end of Bush's terms, which is why the economy crashed SO completely.
Click to expand...


And a Bush veto blocked all legislation

So what exactly did Democrats pass that caused an economic crash?


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Cut spending and leave the tax cuts as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ The smartest woman in the world said so and that’s good enough for me:  "Well, look I voted numerous times when I was a Senator to spend money to build a barrier to try to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in and I do think you have to control your borders." -HRC
Click to expand...

Where does that say we need to spend more on walls?

We put walls in high volume areas. Why do we need them in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the Democrats ONLY control the House.  Democrats controlled the House AND Senate during the end of Bush's terms, which is why the economy crashed SO completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a Bush veto blocked all legislation
> 
> So what exactly did Democrats pass that caused an economic crash?
Click to expand...


Bush veto?  The guy only vetoed 12 bills and of that, 4 were overridden  So, the "veto defense" fails.

U.S. Senate: Vetoes by President George W.  Bush

And to answer the second part:

Government Policies Caused The Financial Crisis And Made the Recession Worse


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Cut the wall
> 
> 
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ The smartest woman in the world said so and that’s good enough for me:  "Well, look I voted numerous times when I was a Senator to spend money to build a barrier to try to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in and I do think you have to control your borders." -HRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does that say we need to spend more on walls?
> 
> We put walls in high volume areas. Why do we need them in the middle of nowhere?
Click to expand...

/—-/ Go ask Hildabeast. She’s a reasonable person.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the Democrats ONLY control the House.  Democrats controlled the House AND Senate during the end of Bush's terms, which is why the economy crashed SO completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a Bush veto blocked all legislation
> 
> So what exactly did Democrats pass that caused an economic crash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush veto?  The guy only vetoed 12 bills and of that, 4 were overridden  So, the "veto defense" fails.
> 
> U.S. Senate: Vetoes by President George W.  Bush
> 
> And to answer the second part:
> 
> Government Policies Caused The Financial Crisis And Made the Recession Worse
Click to expand...


There are vetos and threats of veto which have the same outcome 
Bottom line....no legislation affecting the economy got through


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that will do nothing to address border security, five billion dollars wasted the consequence of rightwing fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> Five billion dollars for a ‘wall’ that won't even be built.
> 
> So much for Republicans being the party of ‘fiscal responsibility.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ The smartest woman in the world said so and that’s good enough for me:  "Well, look I voted numerous times when I was a Senator to spend money to build a barrier to try to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in and I do think you have to control your borders." -HRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does that say we need to spend more on walls?
> 
> We put walls in high volume areas. Why do we need them in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Go ask Hildabeast. She’s a reasonable person.
Click to expand...

WTF does that have to do with what I posted?


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s hateful about wanting to secure your boarders? Your post is proof that when conservatives propose legislation you disagree with, the liberal default position is to say it’s hateful legislation. What’s more alarming is you don’t want to secure our boarder. I’m not saying it because you’re against a wall, I’m saying it because you have no ideas to solve the problem. So obviously don’t have a problem with open boarders, which is what we have now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ The smartest woman in the world said so and that’s good enough for me:  "Well, look I voted numerous times when I was a Senator to spend money to build a barrier to try to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in and I do think you have to control your borders." -HRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does that say we need to spend more on walls?
> 
> We put walls in high volume areas. Why do we need them in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Go ask Hildabeast. She’s a reasonable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that have to do with what I posted?
Click to expand...

/——/ You disagree with Hildabeast on the need for a wall? Why do you hate women.


----------



## Toro

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



The economy is not collapsing. 

This bear market will not be as bad as 08-09


----------



## Marion Morrison

The stock market may tank with lessened consumer confidence due to incoming Democrat Congress and Fed abnormally raising rates too fast.

The economy will slow some, but nothing like the Bush days. Fuel will continue to be cheaper, housing may fall a bit..maybe. The grocery store may get interesting as adjustments for the tariffs are made.

Nothing like what Bush/Clinton/Bush/Obama did. They totally wrecked the economy.


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger what you have to understand is the banking debacle was a real crisis. That’s why democrats were forced to work with a lame duck republican president on a enormous piece of legislation


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine...then where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that the wall will cut illegal immigration by at least 50%. Or even 20%. Hell...even just 10%.
> 
> Without that - you are just asking for money with ZERO factual proof to back it up that it will be money well spent.
> 
> The fiscal deficit is COMPLETELY out of control. Last year it was $1.3 trillion. This year, it appears to be on pace for $1.6 trillion so far.
> 
> And now, you want even more money - that Trump promised the Mexicans would pay for anyway - for something that you have not even proven is money well spent.
> 
> *So...where is this link to UNBIASED, FACTUAL PROOF (not opinions - factual proof) that this wall will cut illegal immigration by even 10%, please?*
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ The smartest woman in the world said so and that’s good enough for me:  "Well, look I voted numerous times when I was a Senator to spend money to build a barrier to try to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in and I do think you have to control your borders." -HRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does that say we need to spend more on walls?
> 
> We put walls in high volume areas. Why do we need them in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Go ask Hildabeast. She’s a reasonable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that have to do with what I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ You disagree with Hildabeast on the need for a wall? Why do you hate women.
Click to expand...


What does wall funding from 13 years ago have to do with today?


----------



## rightwinger

Rocko said:


> rightwinger what you have to understand is the banking debacle was a real crisis. That’s why democrats were forced to work with a lame duck republican president on a enormous piece of legislation



What you don’t understand is that our country was on the verge of a depression and Republicans wanted the economy to fail rather than help Obama get out of it


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger what you have to understand is the banking debacle was a real crisis. That’s why democrats were forced to work with a lame duck republican president on a enormous piece of legislation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don’t understand is that our country was on the verge of a depression and Republicans wanted the economy to fail rather than help Obama get out of it
Click to expand...


Anything tangible to show for obozo’s stimulus ?


----------



## gulfman

The stock market was at 19,000 when Trump took office.All of a sudden if it falls back to that mark we will be in a Depression
Mister,can you spare a dime?.


----------



## Toro

Marion Morrison said:


> The stock market may tank with lessened consumer confidence due to incoming Democrat Congress and Fed abnormally raising rates too fast.
> 
> The economy will slow some, but nothing like the Bush days. Fuel will continue to be cheaper, housing may fall a bit..maybe. The grocery store may get interesting as adjustments for the tariffs are made.
> 
> Nothing like what Bush/Clinton/Bush/Obama did. They totally wrecked the economy.



Consumer confidence remains very high.

The main reason why stocks are going down is mainly because interest rates are going up.

However, companies are turning cautious because of tariffs.

Also, even though the US economy remains strong, the rest of the world is slowing.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Trump's tariff wars have driven the DOW down 16.5% percent in 3 months, and investors are on the verge of panic. The Trump administration is trying to initiate some sort of damage control with major banks. There has not been a drop like this since the GOP allowed financial institutions to work virtually without regulation under Bush Jr. All of this in a period of full employment. And Trump voters voted for him because he is a "businessman".


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the Democrats ONLY control the House.  Democrats controlled the House AND Senate during the end of Bush's terms, which is why the economy crashed SO completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a Bush veto blocked all legislation
> 
> So what exactly did Democrats pass that caused an economic crash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush veto?  The guy only vetoed 12 bills and of that, 4 were overridden  So, the "veto defense" fails.
> 
> U.S. Senate: Vetoes by President George W.  Bush
> 
> And to answer the second part:
> 
> Government Policies Caused The Financial Crisis And Made the Recession Worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are vetos and threats of veto which have the same outcome
> Bottom line....no legislation affecting the economy got through
Click to expand...


So, I provide documentation and you make a pronouncement...yep, you've devolved into a troll that no longer can sustain an argument.  Sad for you.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Dow Jones Index Takes Biggest Dive Since 2008 Financial Crash | HuffPost


----------



## BuckToothMoron

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



It never ceases to amaze me how otherwise reasonable people can see politics where there is none. In this case, rightwinger you have shown how little you understand the economy and especially the stock market. If you go back and read some of my post, you’ll find that I predicted the market to drop, perhaps as low as djia 17,000, even before Trump won. But partisan hacks, both on the left on the right, always make fools of themselves by blaming the ills in the market on their political foes. If you identify as Republican or Democrat,  and you lack commitment to core values and suffer from low self confidence, you will undoubtedly put your party affiliation above reason and common sense.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

MarathonMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> You are smart enough to know that is a false and deceptive statement.
Click to expand...


His brain is now controlled by the party he has given his nut sack to.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

expat_panama said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
Click to expand...


SUPERB POST! Political hacks, if they invested in the market the way they vote, would all be in soup lines.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will take the same tact as Bush
> 
> Deny there is anything wrong and then blame Dems
Click to expand...


You’re wrong already, no surprise. Trump is blaming the Federal Reserve, specifically J. Powell. And in a sense he’s right, but you’d never understand. The Fed caused this stock bubble with monetary policy, and now they are causing the drop.


----------



## deanrd

BlackFlag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it felt kind of good to say “I told you so” after Dubya’s Presidency completely crashed and burned, leaving our alliances and economy in complete turmoil and disaster; but god dammit did I hope I’d never have to say it again.
Click to expand...

 I feel exactly the same way. I was hoping after W Republicans would learn. Instead they’ve gone completely in the opposite direction, doubled down and become even more destructive.


----------



## McRocket

If the DOW drops another 500 points from where it is right now - it will be in an official 'Bear market'.

Wow...how things have changed from just a few months ago.


----------



## Vandalshandle

As of 10:56 AM, AZ time, the DOW has lost over 600 points TODAY ONLY! What the hell is it going to take to convince Trump supporters that his administration is an economic disaster? Christ on a bicycle, Trump is going to make Herbert Hover look like a genius, in comparison!


----------



## McRocket

DOW returns

5 Day -7.63%
1 Month -10.27%
3 Months -17.96%
YTD -11.84%
1 Year -11.97%

Fugly.


----------



## McRocket

And before Trumpbots start screaming: 'It's all the Fed's fault'?

Remember - Trump appointed both the Fed Chair and Vice Chair...so he has no one to blame but himself for what the Fed is doing.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Stocks - Wall Street Falls as Mnuchin Haunts Markets on Christmas Eve


----------



## Vandalshandle

Trump losing support of America’s millionaires — even Republicans — poll finds


----------



## McRocket

Vandalshandle said:


> Stocks - Wall Street Falls as Mnuchin Haunts Markets on Christmas Eve



Yeah, I don't know what Mnuchin was thinking there.

Stunts like he pulled usually just spook the markets, IMO...not reassure them.


----------



## rightwinger

Trump Market is down 5000 points in just three months 

He just mopes about his wall


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


What would be the basis for a crash?


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> expat_panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does the trade war factor in?
Click to expand...

How about the millions who lost their jobs and careers due to unfair trade practices?


----------



## rightwinger

Market down 3% just today 

Trump sits and pouts


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does the trade war factor in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the millions who lost their jobs and careers due to unfair trade practices?
Click to expand...


We have 3.5 percent unemployment


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the basis for a crash?
Click to expand...

Inept Presidential leadership


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> Market down 3% just today
> 
> Trump sits and pouts


The market is just gearing up for the massive fail the democrats will bring when they take over in January.


----------



## McRocket

miketx said:


> The market is just gearing up for the massive fail the democrats will bring when they take over in January.


 
Congratulations...you just proved that you have little/no idea what is driving this economic turmoil.


----------



## miketx

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does the trade war factor in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the millions who lost their jobs and careers due to unfair trade practices?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where is your link to unbiased, factual proof (not opinions) that
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Market down 3% just today
> 
> Trump sits and pouts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market is just gearing up for the massive fail the democrats will bring when they take over in January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations...you just proved that you have no idea what is driving this economic turmoil.
Click to expand...

I know that everywhere democrats are in power failure ensues. Deny it all you want. This is a good example of why I refuse to debate you filthy scum on anything.


----------



## Cellblock2429

McRocket said:


> And before Trumpbots start screaming: 'It's all the Fed's fault'?
> 
> Remember - Trump appointed both the Fed Chair and Vice Chair...so he has no one to blame but himself for what the Fed is doing.


/——/ Like he’s a fuc*ing mind reader? No matter who appointed these clowns they are screwing up the market.


----------



## expat_panama

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Republicans crashed the stock market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does the trade war factor in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the millions who lost their jobs and careers due to unfair trade practices?
Click to expand...

---or how about all the millions that have gotten jobs because of the new trade deals that we not have.   Bottom line here is that the unemployment rate's down to 3.7 and for the first time in history there are more job openings in the U.S. than unemployed.

All this seems to have Democrats in a lather.  * A leading Democrat talk show host said last June*:

   I think one way to get rid of Trump is a crashing economy.  So please bring on a recession. Sorry if it hurts people, but its either root for a recession or lose your democracy.​With so this talk about a stock market crash (one that's so much easier to blame on Pelosi than Trump) somehow none of our leftwing collegues here chanting the old mantra "Main Street matters, not Wall Street"


----------



## Zorro!

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


Stock market is up 25% since you posted this.






You might be invaluable as a reverse indicator.


----------



## Zorro!

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
Click to expand...

And it's up over 24% since you made this prediction:


----------



## KissMy

Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat! Fed Repos for Days!


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


Will it be before or after he's impeached for colluding with Russia?


----------



## Zorro!

KissMy said:


> Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat! Fed Repos for Days!


Trump has been President for 973 days, and over the period that Fed has *reduced* it's balance sheet by $608.143B.

Over Obama's final 973 days, the Fed *increased* it's balance sheet by $138.104B






Can you direct me to your hair on fire posts during Obama's final 973 days where you were shrieking about Obama Democrats airdropping billions in QE money to keep the economy afloat?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat! Fed Repos for Days!



*Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat!*

QE is when they purchase bonds to permanently increase the money supply.
These repos are for 14 days.


----------



## Paul Motter

BlackFlag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it felt kind of good to say “I told you so” after Dubya’s Presidency completely crashed and burned, leaving our alliances and economy in complete turmoil and disaster; but god dammit did I hope I’d never have to say it again.
Click to expand...


This was argued to death in 2008 - please just google an older forum. The President doesn't run the economy (especially Bush). Trump is the rare exception, he actually did improve the economy with tax cuts and slowing down the Chinese wrecking ball. 

But yeah - we might have another recession, but if we do it will because of European socialists, failing economies in South America and most likely if a Democrats somehow wins the Pres in 2020. The US has the strongest economy in the world (now) - vote Trump if you want it to continue.


----------



## deanrd

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


This is going to be way worse because he’s not only destroying so many businesses, he’s destroying agriculture. We’re going to have a hard time feeding ourselves as a nation.


----------



## Zorro!

Paul Motter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it felt kind of good to say “I told you so” after Dubya’s Presidency completely crashed and burned, leaving our alliances and economy in complete turmoil and disaster; but god dammit did I hope I’d never have to say it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was argued to death in 2008 - please just google an older forum. The President doesn't run the economy (especially Bush). Trump is the rare exception, he actually did improve the economy with tax cuts and slowing down the Chinese wrecking ball.
> 
> But yeah - we might have another recession, but if we do it will because of European socialists, failing economies in South America and most likely if a Democrats somehow wins the Pres in 2020. The US has the strongest economy in the world (now) - vote Trump if you want it to continue.
Click to expand...

That's right!

As for the Stock Market "Crash".  It's up 19% year to date with another quarter to go!


----------



## Zorro!

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
Click to expand...

The Stock Market is up nearly 23% since you posted that.  You may have some real value as a reverse indicator.


----------



## Zorro!

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
Click to expand...

The DOW is up 5,240 points since you made this prediction.




*DOW Reaches 111th All-Time High!*


----------



## bluzman61

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


You prove once AGAIN you ARE an idiot.  You're welcome.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


/—-/ When the market doesn’t crash, will you vote for Trump’s re-election or will you cry like a girlie man?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



We're overdue as it is 

If a dem gets the White House 2020 itll crash the day after the election


----------



## The Banker

US economic data is slowing.

US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
All manufacturing data is down
US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
Corporation was a massive debt load.
Yield curved had inverted


The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.

This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy





Chinese Troll Shitflinger hoping for misery for America.

Say scumbag, howya doing over there in Beijing? How are the tariffs treating you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

The Banker said:


> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down



Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?


----------



## The Banker

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
Click to expand...

The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.

The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.

Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)


----------



## Indeependent

The Banker said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
Click to expand...

Stifling off-shoring and Business Visas is the difference this time around.
You can’t lend money and destroy jobs and expect success.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


lol When you wish upon a star, makes no difference who you are
Anything your heart desires will come to you
If your heart is in your dream, no request is too extreme
When you wish upon a star as dreamers do


----------



## Uncensored2008

The Banker said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
Click to expand...


What you offer are not facts but your politically motivated desires. 

You hate Trump and want the economy to crash so that he will be defeated.

THAT is the only fact in play here.


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
Click to expand...

/----/ 
*The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.

*The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so. 

*Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?


----------



## KissMy

The crash won't be nearly as bad as the Bush depression. Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending & inflated prices. Then the great crash happened 2 years later when the subprimes defaulted & banks could no longer hide the problem. 

Trump deficits are the largest in history, so the US dollar & government may crash, but hard telling if market will crash or layoffs will happen. Tariffs only harm exporters. China products actually became cheaper from slower demand due to tariffs. We may continue to increase employment here for some time as long as we can prevent another job killing recession..


----------



## Uncensored2008

KissMy said:


> The crash won't be nearly as bad as the Bush depression. Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending & inflated prices. Then the great crash happened 2 years later when the subprimes defaulted & banks could no longer hide the problem.
> 
> Trump deficits are the largest in history, so the US dollar & government may crash, but hard telling if market will crash or layoffs will happen. Tariffs only harm exporters. China products actually became cheaper from slower demand due to tariffs. We may continue to increase employment here for some time as long as we can prevent another job killing recession..



Oh, so Bush started the subprime lending?

Lie much?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> The crash won't be nearly as bad as the Bush depression. Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending & inflated prices. Then the great crash happened 2 years later when the subprimes defaulted & banks could no longer hide the problem.
> 
> Trump deficits are the largest in history, so the US dollar & government may crash, but hard telling if market will crash or layoffs will happen. Tariffs only harm exporters. China products actually became cheaper from slower demand due to tariffs. We may continue to increase employment here for some time as long as we can prevent another job killing recession..



*Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending *

Literally thousands of new buyers exploded the market for tens of millions of homes?

Have you always been such a drama queen?


----------



## MAGAman

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


Still on your knees begging Satan for Amrricans to suffer?

Since hurricane season is over you really need a new catastrophic event to cheerlead, don't you?

And you wonder why we point out that Democrats hate America.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you offer are not facts but your politically motivated desires.
> 
> You hate Trump and want the economy to crash so that he will be defeated.
> 
> THAT is the only fact in play here.
Click to expand...

I know, really, the absolute hatred of a guy who is actually moving this country back to greatness. All we see from the left is "I want to be poor and stupid, leave me alone"..


----------



## Cellblock2429

andaronjim said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you offer are not facts but your politically motivated desires.
> 
> You hate Trump and want the economy to crash so that he will be defeated.
> 
> THAT is the only fact in play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, really, the absolute hatred of a guy who is actually moving this country back to greatness. All we see from the left is "I want to be poor and stupid, leave me alone"..
Click to expand...

/——/ “I want *everyone* to be poor and stupid.” Hope you don’t mind me fixing it for.


----------



## sparky

The cyclical economy is going to dip regardless of who's in office

BUT, you folks will continue to place blame were it does not belong

~S~


----------



## The Banker

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you offer are not facts but your politically motivated desires.
> 
> You hate Trump and want the economy to crash so that he will be defeated.
> 
> THAT is the only fact in play here.
Click to expand...



All I have is facts.  These are the facts:

US economic data is slowing.

US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
All manufacturing data is down
US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
Corporations with a massive debt load.
Yield curved had inverted
Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.


These are the facts.  You don't want to accept them.  This has nothing to do with Trump hate.  Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
Click to expand...


_We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._

All I have is facts. These are the facts:

US economic data is slowing.

US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
All manufacturing data is down
US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
Corporations with a massive debt load.
Yield curved had inverted
Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.

These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
Click to expand...

/——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:

U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)


https://www.bea.gov
Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii


----------



## sparky

The Banker said:


> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.





Cellblock2429 said:


> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii



Take the top 10% out of either scenario, and see what happens to your stats fellas....~S~


----------



## Cellblock2429

sparky said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take the top 10% out of either scenario, and see what happens to your stats fellas....~S~
Click to expand...

/——/ They aren’t my facts, call the BEA and argue with them, you big dummy. BTW, I posted a link, where’s yours?


----------



## sparky

Cellblock2429 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take the top 10% out of either scenario, and see what happens to your stats fellas....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ They aren’t my facts, call the BEA and argue with them, you big dummy. BTW, I posted a link, where’s yours?
Click to expand...



and they'd say what about>


~S~


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

The Banker said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you offer are not facts but your politically motivated desires.
> 
> You hate Trump and want the economy to crash so that he will be defeated.
> 
> THAT is the only fact in play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is facts.  These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> 
> These are the facts.  You don't want to accept them.  This has nothing to do with Trump hate.  Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.
Click to expand...

Well then, I guess you better sell...Just like the extreme idiot liberal Paul Krugman told you, when President Trump took office and the DOW was at 17K...


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:
> 
> U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
Click to expand...

Wait, you are quoting data from individual states, not the US, and it is from Q2, not Q3.

Bad news...

*Real gross domestic product* (GDP) increased at an annual rate of 1.9 percent in the third quarter of 2019 (table 1), according to the "advance" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the second quarter, real GDP increased 2.0 percent.

Gross Domestic Product, Third Quarter 2019 (Advance Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)

LIKE IS SAID:  You can't accept the facts- from BEA- so you choose to ignore them.  Why can't you accept reality?  You epitomize the people that lost everything in 2008, because even now in the face of  BEA facts you still can't accept this reality.  US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama.


----------



## depotoo

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


No signs of collapsing, but I’m sure Dem billionaires will do anything they can to make it happen just before the election.  Mark my words.


----------



## Zorro!

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:
> 
> U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
Click to expand...

Yup!

This year is pacing at 2.33.  That beats Obama 5 out of 8 times.


----------



## The Banker

andaronjim said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP:  1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporation was a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> 
> 
> The consumer is propping this thing up, will that last for another 18 months?  Doubtful.
> 
> This is the recipe for disaster.  Fast up, fast down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you offer are not facts but your politically motivated desires.
> 
> You hate Trump and want the economy to crash so that he will be defeated.
> 
> THAT is the only fact in play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is facts.  These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> 
> These are the facts.  You don't want to accept them.  This has nothing to do with Trump hate.  Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I guess you better sell...Just like the extreme idiot liberal Paul Krugman told you, when President Trump took office and the DOW was at 17K...
Click to expand...

I'm going to.  I think the market/economy is going to do what is does every time the yield curve inverts- rates lower, people and companies refinance their debt at lower interest rates saving them money, then that little savings calms markets and the dumb money thinks "this time will be different" and markets continue to go up 10-20%. Then the economic data goes from weak to terrible, and the Jobs report turns negative, kaboom. 
I'm looking for approximately 9-12 months of more upside then I am selling everything and shorting the market, using inverse ETFs and long term(1+ yr) Put options on SPX.

Of course that is my plan as of now, things could change and alter that plan.  But so far we are following that plan perfectly.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

The Banker said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you offer are not facts but your politically motivated desires.
> 
> You hate Trump and want the economy to crash so that he will be defeated.
> 
> THAT is the only fact in play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is facts.  These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> 
> These are the facts.  You don't want to accept them.  This has nothing to do with Trump hate.  Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I guess you better sell...Just like the extreme idiot liberal Paul Krugman told you, when President Trump took office and the DOW was at 17K...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to.  I think the market/economy is going to do what is does every time the yield curve inverts- rates lower, people and companies refinance their debt at lower interest rates saving them money, then that little savings calms markets and the dumb money thinks "this time will be different" and markets continue to go up 10-20%. Then the economic data goes from weak to terrible, and the Jobs report turns negative, kaboom.
> I'm looking for approximately 9-12 months of more upside then I am selling everything and shorting the market, using inverse ETFs and long term(1+ yr) Put options on SPX.
> 
> Of course that is my plan as of now, things could change and alter that plan.  But so far we are following that plan perfectly.
Click to expand...

I heard that the DOW will achieve 30,000 by 2020 and that is just over a month away.  We have a strong market now, just think what is going to happen when the Christmas Season is over?  The confidence of the consumer is 1000x stronger now than it ever was with the brown turd in office.


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you hold your breath until their is a depression, Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:
> 
> U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you are quoting data from individual states, not the US, and it is from Q2, not Q3.
> 
> Bad news...
> 
> *Real gross domestic product* (GDP) increased at an annual rate of 1.9 percent in the third quarter of 2019 (table 1), according to the "advance" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the second quarter, real GDP increased 2.0 percent.
> 
> Gross Domestic Product, Third Quarter 2019 (Advance Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> LIKE IS SAID:  You can't accept the facts- from BEA- so you choose to ignore them.  Why can't you accept reality?  You epitomize the people that lost everything in 2008, because even now in the face of  BEA facts you still can't accept this reality.  US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama.
Click to expand...

/——/ What a stupid reply. You think the GDP growth is inaccurate because it doesn’t fit your agenda? The GDP for all 50 states is somehow less meaningful than the whole country? You’re twisting yourself into a pretzel. 
Gross Domestic Product by State: Second Quarter 2019 | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> 
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:
> 
> U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you are quoting data from individual states, not the US, and it is from Q2, not Q3.
> 
> Bad news...
> 
> *Real gross domestic product* (GDP) increased at an annual rate of 1.9 percent in the third quarter of 2019 (table 1), according to the "advance" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the second quarter, real GDP increased 2.0 percent.
> 
> Gross Domestic Product, Third Quarter 2019 (Advance Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> LIKE IS SAID:  You can't accept the facts- from BEA- so you choose to ignore them.  Why can't you accept reality?  You epitomize the people that lost everything in 2008, because even now in the face of  BEA facts you still can't accept this reality.  US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What a stupid reply. You think the GDP growth is inaccurate because it doesn’t fit your agenda? The GDP for all 50 states is somehow less meaningful than the whole country? You’re twisting yourself into a pretzel.
> Gross Domestic Product by State: Second Quarter 2019 | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
Click to expand...

No Einstein the overall US GDP is a better gauge. And the in Q3 US GDP came in at 1.9%, same as Obama so what is your point?  What is your point?
You said:
"I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact."

Explain to us how the facts I got right from BEA are made up?????  You just don't like them so you choose to ignore them.

Typical GOP ignorance, ignore reality because the facts don't agree with your wishes/false narrative, then when the economy crashes you loose everything again... like you did in 2008.


----------



## sparky

so....what would pull us outta the _dive_ would be my Q.....~S~


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:
> 
> U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you are quoting data from individual states, not the US, and it is from Q2, not Q3.
> 
> Bad news...
> 
> *Real gross domestic product* (GDP) increased at an annual rate of 1.9 percent in the third quarter of 2019 (table 1), according to the "advance" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the second quarter, real GDP increased 2.0 percent.
> 
> Gross Domestic Product, Third Quarter 2019 (Advance Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> LIKE IS SAID:  You can't accept the facts- from BEA- so you choose to ignore them.  Why can't you accept reality?  You epitomize the people that lost everything in 2008, because even now in the face of  BEA facts you still can't accept this reality.  US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What a stupid reply. You think the GDP growth is inaccurate because it doesn’t fit your agenda? The GDP for all 50 states is somehow less meaningful than the whole country? You’re twisting yourself into a pretzel.
> Gross Domestic Product by State: Second Quarter 2019 | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Einstein the overall US GDP is a better gauge. And the in Q3 US GDP came in at 1.9%, same as Obama so what is your point?  What is your point?
> You said:
> "I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact."
> 
> Explain to us how the facts I got right from BEA are made up?????  You just don't like them so you choose to ignore them.
> 
> Typical GOP ignorance, ignore reality because the facts don't agree with your wishes/false narrative, then when the economy crashes you loose everything again... like you did in 2008.
Click to expand...

In 2008 I saw that the housing market was going to tank, because of Bill Clinton's subprime mortgage scheme where everyone should have the American dream, even if they couldn't afford it.  So ACORN "A corrupt entity" was putting people into 0% down mortgages thus housing market was going up like a balloon, people were turning housing with 5 year ARMs creating FAUX wealth and finally when there were more houses than buyers, these people started walking away and banks were with Fannie and Freddie backed pieces of shit.  After the crash I bought into Chipotle when it was 50 dollars a share, since then I have amassed 8 times my purchase and now have it is dividend stocks paying 10 to 16 percent per year.  I have used every liberal tax loophole afforded me by the liberal politicians.  Smart people learn to be rich, poor people cant learn shit, moan and groan about being poor and rely on the little the government gives them, while those liberals in power, pad their own pockets.


----------



## Zorro!

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.
> 
> The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure)
> 
> 
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:
> 
> U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you are quoting data from individual states, not the US, and it is from Q2, not Q3.
> 
> Bad news...
> 
> *Real gross domestic product* (GDP) increased at an annual rate of 1.9 percent in the third quarter of 2019 (table 1), according to the "advance" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the second quarter, real GDP increased 2.0 percent.
> 
> Gross Domestic Product, Third Quarter 2019 (Advance Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> LIKE IS SAID:  You can't accept the facts- from BEA- so you choose to ignore them.  Why can't you accept reality?  You epitomize the people that lost everything in 2008, because even now in the face of  BEA facts you still can't accept this reality.  US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What a stupid reply. You think the GDP growth is inaccurate because it doesn’t fit your agenda? The GDP for all 50 states is somehow less meaningful than the whole country? You’re twisting yourself into a pretzel.
> Gross Domestic Product by State: Second Quarter 2019 | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
Click to expand...

You make a great point.  Even if the year comes in at 1.9% that beat's Obama 4 of 8, including his final year.  Democrats are doing everything they can to stop the Trump Economy, and like all their other opposition to Trump, it's doomed to failure. 

Dems will not get off the nickle until they think THEIR seats are at risk.  So many Democrats are in massively gerrymandered seats so safe that they no longer listen to the voter.   It's a tough deal, having a Democrat Congress that only wants to undo an election rather than work for the American People is a difficult challenge.  As heavily Democrat as their districts are, the solution is probably going to have to come from the Democrat primary voters.

Anyway, your interlocuter seems to be arguing that you need to be out of the Market.  Much like this clown:

*Going Down Swinging: "World's Most Bearish Hedge Fund" Loses 75% Of Its Assets After Worst Year On Record*



"There will be no signs of problems in the market until right at the last moment. Markets are no longer discounting mechanisms and have become more akin to momentum models."

He is burning through $43M a month on his bet against the Trump economy, and is 3.5 months away from burning through all the cash he had on Jan 1 of this year.  And he is no reconsidering, he is doubling down.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Zorro! said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/
> *The problem with the entire GOP is when somebody tells you the facts that you don't like, you don't want to accept them.* We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts.
> 
> *The signs were there in 2006/7/8 and you didn't want to pay attention either, instead you lost all your money and tried to blame Bill Clinton. *How do you know anyone did or didn't lose money? If I lose money, I blame myself. If I make money, I give myself credit for doing so.
> 
> *Don't say we didn't warn you this time, you'll have nobody to blame but yourself (although you will still blame Obama I'm sure*) Warn us about what? Can you possibly get any more cryptic?
> View attachment 290307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:
> 
> U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you are quoting data from individual states, not the US, and it is from Q2, not Q3.
> 
> Bad news...
> 
> *Real gross domestic product* (GDP) increased at an annual rate of 1.9 percent in the third quarter of 2019 (table 1), according to the "advance" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the second quarter, real GDP increased 2.0 percent.
> 
> Gross Domestic Product, Third Quarter 2019 (Advance Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> LIKE IS SAID:  You can't accept the facts- from BEA- so you choose to ignore them.  Why can't you accept reality?  You epitomize the people that lost everything in 2008, because even now in the face of  BEA facts you still can't accept this reality.  US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What a stupid reply. You think the GDP growth is inaccurate because it doesn’t fit your agenda? The GDP for all 50 states is somehow less meaningful than the whole country? You’re twisting yourself into a pretzel.
> Gross Domestic Product by State: Second Quarter 2019 | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a great point.  Even if the year comes in at 1.9% that beat's Obama 4 of 8, including his final year.  Democrats are doing everything they can to stop the Trump Economy, and like all their other opposition to Trump, it's doomed to failure.
> 
> Dems will not get off the nickle until they think THEIR seats are at risk.  So many Democrats are in massively gerrymandered seats so safe that they no longer listen to the voter.   It's a tough deal, having a Democrat Congress that only wants to undo an election rather than work for the American People is a difficult challenge.  As heavily Democrat as their districts are, the solution is probably going to have to come from the Democrat primary voters.
> 
> Anyway, your interlocuter seems to be arguing that you need to be out of the Market.  Much like this clown:
> 
> *Going Down Swinging: "World's Most Bearish Hedge Fund" Loses 75% Of Its Assets After Worst Year On Record*
> 
> 
> 
> "There will be no signs of problems in the market until right at the last moment. Markets are no longer discounting mechanisms and have become more akin to momentum models."
> 
> He is burning through $43M a month on his bet against the Trump economy, and is 3.5 months away from burning through all the cash he had on Jan 1 of this year.  And he is no reconsidering, he is doubling down.
Click to expand...

I bet that guy was shorting everything based on the doom and gloom of the liberal LSM.  Dick for brains need to lose their shirts for betting against the US of A.


----------



## Zorro!

andaronjim said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> _We don't accept your made up BS you pass off as facts._
> 
> All I have is facts. These are the facts:
> 
> US economic data is slowing.
> 
> US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama
> US Labor coming in at the 100k/month range
> All manufacturing data is down
> US annual deficits WAY up, with massive increases already earmarked for 2020.
> Corporations with a massive debt load.
> Yield curved had inverted
> Industrial production just came in at -0.8% on friday.
> 
> These are the facts. You don't want to accept them. This has nothing to do with Trump hate. Like I said you can not accept the facts, so you choose to ignore them and call them Trump bashing.   Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ I stopped reading at your first made up BS fact. Here is a real fact:
> 
> U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) increased in all 50 states and the District of Columbia in the second quarter of 2019, according to statistics released today by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. The percent change in real GDP in the second quarter ranged from 4.7 percent in Texas to 0.5 percent in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you are quoting data from individual states, not the US, and it is from Q2, not Q3.
> 
> Bad news...
> 
> *Real gross domestic product* (GDP) increased at an annual rate of 1.9 percent in the third quarter of 2019 (table 1), according to the "advance" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the second quarter, real GDP increased 2.0 percent.
> 
> Gross Domestic Product, Third Quarter 2019 (Advance Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> LIKE IS SAID:  You can't accept the facts- from BEA- so you choose to ignore them.  Why can't you accept reality?  You epitomize the people that lost everything in 2008, because even now in the face of  BEA facts you still can't accept this reality.  US Q3 GDP: 1.9%, same as Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What a stupid reply. You think the GDP growth is inaccurate because it doesn’t fit your agenda? The GDP for all 50 states is somehow less meaningful than the whole country? You’re twisting yourself into a pretzel.
> Gross Domestic Product by State: Second Quarter 2019 | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a great point.  Even if the year comes in at 1.9% that beat's Obama 4 of 8, including his final year.  Democrats are doing everything they can to stop the Trump Economy, and like all their other opposition to Trump, it's doomed to failure.
> 
> Dems will not get off the nickle until they think THEIR seats are at risk.  So many Democrats are in massively gerrymandered seats so safe that they no longer listen to the voter.   It's a tough deal, having a Democrat Congress that only wants to undo an election rather than work for the American People is a difficult challenge.  As heavily Democrat as their districts are, the solution is probably going to have to come from the Democrat primary voters.
> 
> Anyway, your interlocuter seems to be arguing that you need to be out of the Market.  Much like this clown:
> 
> *Going Down Swinging: "World's Most Bearish Hedge Fund" Loses 75% Of Its Assets After Worst Year On Record*
> 
> 
> 
> "There will be no signs of problems in the market until right at the last moment. Markets are no longer discounting mechanisms and have become more akin to momentum models."
> 
> He is burning through $43M a month on his bet against the Trump economy, and is 3.5 months away from burning through all the cash he had on Jan 1 of this year.  And he is no reconsidering, he is doubling down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet that guy was shorting everything based on the doom and gloom of the liberal LSM.  Dick for brains need to lose their shirts for betting against the US of A.
Click to expand...

Yup.  Market signal is not something these folks have learned to respect yet.


----------



## KissMy

Uncensored2008 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crash won't be nearly as bad as the Bush depression. Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending & inflated prices. Then the great crash happened 2 years later when the subprimes defaulted & banks could no longer hide the problem.
> 
> Trump deficits are the largest in history, so the US dollar & government may crash, but hard telling if market will crash or layoffs will happen. Tariffs only harm exporters. China products actually became cheaper from slower demand due to tariffs. We may continue to increase employment here for some time as long as we can prevent another job killing recession..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Bush started the subprime lending?
> 
> Lie much?
Click to expand...

Yes!!! - You LIE!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crash won't be nearly as bad as the Bush depression. Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending & inflated prices. Then the great crash happened 2 years later when the subprimes defaulted & banks could no longer hide the problem.
> 
> Trump deficits are the largest in history, so the US dollar & government may crash, but hard telling if market will crash or layoffs will happen. Tariffs only harm exporters. China products actually became cheaper from slower demand due to tariffs. We may continue to increase employment here for some time as long as we can prevent another job killing recession..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Bush started the subprime lending?
> 
> Lie much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!!
Click to expand...


You're right, Clinton's mandate that Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime mortgages dindu nuffin.


----------



## KissMy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crash won't be nearly as bad as the Bush depression. Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending & inflated prices. Then the great crash happened 2 years later when the subprimes defaulted & banks could no longer hide the problem.
> 
> Trump deficits are the largest in history, so the US dollar & government may crash, but hard telling if market will crash or layoffs will happen. Tariffs only harm exporters. China products actually became cheaper from slower demand due to tariffs. We may continue to increase employment here for some time as long as we can prevent another job killing recession..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Bush started the subprime lending?
> 
> Lie much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, Clinton's mandate that Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime mortgages dindu nuffin.
Click to expand...

*Bush & Repubtards Fault 100%*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crash won't be nearly as bad as the Bush depression. Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending & inflated prices. Then the great crash happened 2 years later when the subprimes defaulted & banks could no longer hide the problem.
> 
> Trump deficits are the largest in history, so the US dollar & government may crash, but hard telling if market will crash or layoffs will happen. Tariffs only harm exporters. China products actually became cheaper from slower demand due to tariffs. We may continue to increase employment here for some time as long as we can prevent another job killing recession..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Bush started the subprime lending?
> 
> Lie much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, Clinton's mandate that Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime mortgages dindu nuffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Bush & Repubtards Fault 100%*
Click to expand...


Clinton's 50% mandate didn't expand the market for subprime mortgages?

Are you sure?


----------



## Rambunctious

This market stands on a firm foundation of low unemployment...higher savings...lower household debt.....even the evil dems can't mess it up.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

KissMy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crash won't be nearly as bad as the Bush depression. Bush's "American Dream Act" exploded subprime lending & inflated prices. Then the great crash happened 2 years later when the subprimes defaulted & banks could no longer hide the problem.
> 
> Trump deficits are the largest in history, so the US dollar & government may crash, but hard telling if market will crash or layoffs will happen. Tariffs only harm exporters. China products actually became cheaper from slower demand due to tariffs. We may continue to increase employment here for some time as long as we can prevent another job killing recession..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so Bush started the subprime lending?
> 
> Lie much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!! - You LIE!!!
Click to expand...


Subprime lending was "legalized" in 1969.  Are you claiming George W. Bush was president in 1969. Perhaps you mean the bundling of mortgages into marketable securities through MBS?  Nope, that started in the 80's by Solomon Brothers. Hmmm, maybe you mean CRA? Nope, 1978 for that one. I will say this, the MBS as a means of profiting from CRA took off at the end of the '90's. Mostly because Clinton VASTLY expanded Carter's CRA idiocy. Then Bear Stearns went BIG with CDO's.  The biggest issue here is that you are EXTREMELY ignorant and stepped into a minefield by challenging someone who actually knows the subject at hand.

I think you probably just made your graph up, it's meaningless.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [
> 
> You're right, Clinton's mandate that Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime mortgages dindu nuffin.



Well, it DID give us a REALLY nifty new acronym, "collateralized debt obligation." I mean, it sounds SO COOL, Dude, I just invested in a CDO? WOW, that sounds AWESOME,  Uh, what is a CDO? Well, banks take toxic mortgages from people who have no ability to repay and mix those with legitimate securities in a bundle, then give them a AAA rating and sell them to the unsuspecting - fucking brilliant...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Pete7469 said:


> You mean the stock market crash that happened as soon as the meat puppet faggot became the nominee, or the one after it was elected POTUS? Or the one after Nanzi Pillousy became speaker?


The one engineered by democrat Franklin Raines when he threatened banks into giving out sub prime loans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tipsycatlover said:


> The one engineered by democrat Franklin Raines when he threatened banks into giving out sub prime loans.



Don't underestimate the greed factor. The banks were taking in billions from the subprimes by bundling them into MBS and then insidiously into CDO's, giving them the illusion of legitimacy.


----------



## The Banker

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one engineered by democrat Franklin Raines when he threatened banks into giving out sub prime loans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate the greed factor. The banks were taking in billions from the subprimes by bundling them into MBS and then insidiously into CDO's, giving them the illusion of legitimacy.
Click to expand...

And the rating agencies were rating lower grade mortgages as higher grade.

At the end of the day blame goes all around,  but the most serious and egregious errors occurred in the 2000's.  As a 2 term president Bush is most responsible and in charge of oversight of all the aforementioned CDOs,  mortgage industry, rating agencies etc.

We all know that if this collapse occurred at the end of a 2 term democrat you would be blaming them, funny how that works... Nobody said being president is easy, but in the end Bush was the President and he is most responsible.

The problem is the GOP can't take personal responsibility for anything.  Everything is always somebody else's fault with the GOP.  Republicans care more about party than America and will never stand up, man up, and take personal responsibility for their failures and change their policies.  Look now Trump has the same policies of massive tax cuts and massive spending bills.  We get a little pop in the economy, but we are so much more worse off down the road.  You can't run a country this way, it's totally unsustainable. 

Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus and squandered that on a do nothing massive tax cut where the benefits predominantly went to the ultra wealthy, passed massive spending bills, and had what we will kindly call the Iraq war mishap...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one engineered by democrat Franklin Raines when he threatened banks into giving out sub prime loans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate the greed factor. The banks were taking in billions from the subprimes by bundling them into MBS and then insidiously into CDO's, giving them the illusion of legitimacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the rating agencies were rating lower grade mortgages as higher grade.
> 
> At the end of the day blame goes all around,  but the most serious and egregious errors occurred in the 2000's.  As a 2 term president Bush is most responsible and in charge of oversight of all the aforementioned CDOs,  mortgage industry, rating agencies etc.
> 
> We all know that if this collapse occurred at the end of a 2 term democrat you would be blaming them, funny how that works... Nobody said being president is easy, but in the end Bush was the President and he is most responsible.
> 
> The problem is the GOP can't take personal responsibility for anything.  Everything is always somebody else's fault with the GOP.  Republicans care more about party than America and will never stand up, man up, and take personal responsibility for their failures and change their policies.  Look now Trump has the same policies of massive tax cuts and massive spending bills.  We get a little pop in the economy, but we are so much more worse off down the road.  You can't run a country this way, it's totally unsustainable.
> 
> Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus and squandered that on a do nothing massive tax cut where the benefits predominantly went to the ultra wealthy, passed massive spending bills, and had what we will kindly call the Iraq war mishap...
Click to expand...


*Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus *

If only the Internet Bubble had continued for another decade...…...


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one engineered by democrat Franklin Raines when he threatened banks into giving out sub prime loans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate the greed factor. The banks were taking in billions from the subprimes by bundling them into MBS and then insidiously into CDO's, giving them the illusion of legitimacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the rating agencies were rating lower grade mortgages as higher grade.
> 
> At the end of the day blame goes all around,  but the most serious and egregious errors occurred in the 2000's.  As a 2 term president Bush is most responsible and in charge of oversight of all the aforementioned CDOs,  mortgage industry, rating agencies etc.
> 
> We all know that if this collapse occurred at the end of a 2 term democrat you would be blaming them, funny how that works... Nobody said being president is easy, but in the end Bush was the President and he is most responsible.
> 
> The problem is the GOP can't take personal responsibility for anything.  Everything is always somebody else's fault with the GOP.  Republicans care more about party than America and will never stand up, man up, and take personal responsibility for their failures and change their policies.  Look now Trump has the same policies of massive tax cuts and massive spending bills.  We get a little pop in the economy, but we are so much more worse off down the road.  You can't run a country this way, it's totally unsustainable.
> 
> Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus and squandered that on a do nothing massive tax cut where the benefits predominantly went to the ultra wealthy, passed massive spending bills, and had what we will kindly call the Iraq war mishap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus *
> 
> If only the Internet Bubble had continued for another decade...…...
Click to expand...

Either way he still devastated the budget with his big spending and big give away policies... but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.

It's easier for you to just blame somebody else.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one engineered by democrat Franklin Raines when he threatened banks into giving out sub prime loans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate the greed factor. The banks were taking in billions from the subprimes by bundling them into MBS and then insidiously into CDO's, giving them the illusion of legitimacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the rating agencies were rating lower grade mortgages as higher grade.
> 
> At the end of the day blame goes all around,  but the most serious and egregious errors occurred in the 2000's.  As a 2 term president Bush is most responsible and in charge of oversight of all the aforementioned CDOs,  mortgage industry, rating agencies etc.
> 
> We all know that if this collapse occurred at the end of a 2 term democrat you would be blaming them, funny how that works... Nobody said being president is easy, but in the end Bush was the President and he is most responsible.
> 
> The problem is the GOP can't take personal responsibility for anything.  Everything is always somebody else's fault with the GOP.  Republicans care more about party than America and will never stand up, man up, and take personal responsibility for their failures and change their policies.  Look now Trump has the same policies of massive tax cuts and massive spending bills.  We get a little pop in the economy, but we are so much more worse off down the road.  You can't run a country this way, it's totally unsustainable.
> 
> Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus and squandered that on a do nothing massive tax cut where the benefits predominantly went to the ultra wealthy, passed massive spending bills, and had what we will kindly call the Iraq war mishap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus *
> 
> If only the Internet Bubble had continued for another decade...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way he still devastated the budget with his big spending and big give away policies... but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.
> 
> It's easier for you to just blame somebody else.
Click to expand...


* but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*

I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?

Why would I?


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one engineered by democrat Franklin Raines when he threatened banks into giving out sub prime loans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate the greed factor. The banks were taking in billions from the subprimes by bundling them into MBS and then insidiously into CDO's, giving them the illusion of legitimacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the rating agencies were rating lower grade mortgages as higher grade.
> 
> At the end of the day blame goes all around,  but the most serious and egregious errors occurred in the 2000's.  As a 2 term president Bush is most responsible and in charge of oversight of all the aforementioned CDOs,  mortgage industry, rating agencies etc.
> 
> We all know that if this collapse occurred at the end of a 2 term democrat you would be blaming them, funny how that works... Nobody said being president is easy, but in the end Bush was the President and he is most responsible.
> 
> The problem is the GOP can't take personal responsibility for anything.  Everything is always somebody else's fault with the GOP.  Republicans care more about party than America and will never stand up, man up, and take personal responsibility for their failures and change their policies.  Look now Trump has the same policies of massive tax cuts and massive spending bills.  We get a little pop in the economy, but we are so much more worse off down the road.  You can't run a country this way, it's totally unsustainable.
> 
> Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus and squandered that on a do nothing massive tax cut where the benefits predominantly went to the ultra wealthy, passed massive spending bills, and had what we will kindly call the Iraq war mishap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus *
> 
> If only the Internet Bubble had continued for another decade...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way he still devastated the budget with his big spending and big give away policies... but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.
> 
> It's easier for you to just blame somebody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*
> 
> I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?
> 
> Why would I?
Click to expand...

We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate the greed factor. The banks were taking in billions from the subprimes by bundling them into MBS and then insidiously into CDO's, giving them the illusion of legitimacy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the rating agencies were rating lower grade mortgages as higher grade.
> 
> At the end of the day blame goes all around,  but the most serious and egregious errors occurred in the 2000's.  As a 2 term president Bush is most responsible and in charge of oversight of all the aforementioned CDOs,  mortgage industry, rating agencies etc.
> 
> We all know that if this collapse occurred at the end of a 2 term democrat you would be blaming them, funny how that works... Nobody said being president is easy, but in the end Bush was the President and he is most responsible.
> 
> The problem is the GOP can't take personal responsibility for anything.  Everything is always somebody else's fault with the GOP.  Republicans care more about party than America and will never stand up, man up, and take personal responsibility for their failures and change their policies.  Look now Trump has the same policies of massive tax cuts and massive spending bills.  We get a little pop in the economy, but we are so much more worse off down the road.  You can't run a country this way, it's totally unsustainable.
> 
> Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus and squandered that on a do nothing massive tax cut where the benefits predominantly went to the ultra wealthy, passed massive spending bills, and had what we will kindly call the Iraq war mishap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus *
> 
> If only the Internet Bubble had continued for another decade...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way he still devastated the budget with his big spending and big give away policies... but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.
> 
> It's easier for you to just blame somebody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*
> 
> I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?
> 
> Why would I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
Click to expand...


Bush spent waaay too fucking much.

Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the rating agencies were rating lower grade mortgages as higher grade.
> 
> At the end of the day blame goes all around,  but the most serious and egregious errors occurred in the 2000's.  As a 2 term president Bush is most responsible and in charge of oversight of all the aforementioned CDOs,  mortgage industry, rating agencies etc.
> 
> We all know that if this collapse occurred at the end of a 2 term democrat you would be blaming them, funny how that works... Nobody said being president is easy, but in the end Bush was the President and he is most responsible.
> 
> The problem is the GOP can't take personal responsibility for anything.  Everything is always somebody else's fault with the GOP.  Republicans care more about party than America and will never stand up, man up, and take personal responsibility for their failures and change their policies.  Look now Trump has the same policies of massive tax cuts and massive spending bills.  We get a little pop in the economy, but we are so much more worse off down the road.  You can't run a country this way, it's totally unsustainable.
> 
> Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus and squandered that on a do nothing massive tax cut where the benefits predominantly went to the ultra wealthy, passed massive spending bills, and had what we will kindly call the Iraq war mishap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus *
> 
> If only the Internet Bubble had continued for another decade...…...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way he still devastated the budget with his big spending and big give away policies... but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.
> 
> It's easier for you to just blame somebody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*
> 
> I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?
> 
> Why would I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
Click to expand...

Wow!! see was that so hard???

Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
Baby steps...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus *
> 
> If only the Internet Bubble had continued for another decade...…...
> 
> 
> 
> Either way he still devastated the budget with his big spending and big give away policies... but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.
> 
> It's easier for you to just blame somebody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*
> 
> I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?
> 
> Why would I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
Click to expand...


Still waiting for you to understand "personal responsibility".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's not forget that Bush inherited a projected budget surplus *
> 
> If only the Internet Bubble had continued for another decade...…...
> 
> 
> 
> Either way he still devastated the budget with his big spending and big give away policies... but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.
> 
> It's easier for you to just blame somebody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*
> 
> I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?
> 
> Why would I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
Click to expand...


*Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*

If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way he still devastated the budget with his big spending and big give away policies... but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.
> 
> It's easier for you to just blame somebody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*
> 
> I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?
> 
> Why would I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*
> 
> If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.
Click to expand...

Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*
> 
> I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?
> 
> Why would I?
> 
> 
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*
> 
> If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
> So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?
Click to expand...


Plenty of blame to go around.
Clinton for making Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime.
Bush for raising the mandate to 55%. Greenspan can take some blame 
for cutting rates too much before Y2K. Dems for pushing mortgages for 
poor people. Bush for going along. 

Not to mention human nature......bubbles happen.
Under Dems, under Republicans. With the Fed, before the Fed.
Under a gold standard, under fiat. 
In the US, in other countries...….no one is immune.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*
> 
> If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
> So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of blame to go around.
> Clinton for making Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime.
> Bush for raising the mandate to 55%. Greenspan can take some blame
> for cutting rates too much before Y2K. Dems for pushing mortgages for
> poor people. Bush for going along.
> 
> Not to mention human nature......bubbles happen.
> Under Dems, under Republicans. With the Fed, before the Fed.
> Under a gold standard, under fiat.
> In the US, in other countries...….no one is immune.
Click to expand...

NOPE!  He's not ready for Highschool yet!

Here's the first tip.  The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  A LOT MORE. A lot more.  I can always tell the simpletons when they think that the Great recession was caused by "Clinton making em lend to the poor"  Once you figure that out, you will then know more about the great Bush Collapse, economics, policy etc etc.  You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust.  In addition AIG and other insurance companies went bust and the banks that required the bailout etc etc.  Many many many more causes than what you just stated.
Sorry bud, but you have a lot more studying to do.

I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  The Right just can't do it... They can't admit it...    Either you people are too stupid to understand, or there is something in your blood that causes you to never accept responsibility for your mistakes in life, whether they are by you directly or the stupid political party that you support with cultish undying loyalty no matter what.
Just lie and deny, that's why you love Trump so much I think.


----------



## Uncensored2008

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * but I guess that goes back to that taking personal responsibility for your failures/mistakes thing I mentioned, which we know you'll never do.*
> 
> I'll never take personal responsibility for Bush's big spending?
> 
> Why would I?
> 
> 
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*
> 
> If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
> So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?
Click to expand...


I get that you're a partisan hack above all, but you seem to have some idea, though scant, of how the market works. So tell me, what exactly did Bush do, particularly in his second term, that precipitated the bubble and the bursting of it? Did Bush cause CDO's to be rated AAA despite being loaded with toxic mortgages? Did Bush cause these to be sold on the open market as legitimate securities?

Seriously, you talk shit, but it's all partisan lies, while it appears you know better. Do you really have such low integrity?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*
> 
> If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
> So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of blame to go around.
> Clinton for making Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime.
> Bush for raising the mandate to 55%. Greenspan can take some blame
> for cutting rates too much before Y2K. Dems for pushing mortgages for
> poor people. Bush for going along.
> 
> Not to mention human nature......bubbles happen.
> Under Dems, under Republicans. With the Fed, before the Fed.
> Under a gold standard, under fiat.
> In the US, in other countries...….no one is immune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE!  He's not ready for Highschool yet!
> 
> Here's the first tip.  The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  A LOT MORE. A lot more.  I can always tell the simpletons when they think that the Great recession was caused by "Clinton making em lend to the poor"  Once you figure that out, you will then know more about the great Bush Collapse, economics, policy etc etc.  You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust.  In addition AIG and other insurance companies went bust and the banks that required the bailout etc etc.  Many many many more causes than what you just stated.
> Sorry bud, but you have a lot more studying to do.
> 
> I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  The Right just can't do it... They can't admit it...    Either you people are too stupid to understand, or there is something in your blood that causes you to never accept responsibility for your mistakes in life, whether they are by you directly or the stupid political party that you support with cultish undying loyalty no matter what.
> Just lie and deny, that's why you love Trump so much I think.
Click to expand...


*NOPE! He's not ready for Highschool yet!*

Big words for a guy in 2nd grade.

*The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  *

Where did I say that was the only cause? 

Are ye daft?

*You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust. *

Hard to make a big mortgage payment when you lose your job.

*I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. *

Hey, if you want to blame Bush most, who am I to argue?

*Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  *

I know!!! I mean the housing market in Europe didn't collapse because of CRA, right?


----------



## The Banker

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you will never criticize anybody that has an R next to their name... It's much easier for you to blame the other party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush spent waaay too fucking much.
> 
> Do you still need the definition of "personal responsibility"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*
> 
> If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
> So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you're a partisan hack above all, but you seem to have some idea, though scant, of how the market works. So tell me, what exactly did Bush do, particularly in his second term, that precipitated the bubble and the bursting of it? Did Bush cause CDO's to be rated AAA despite being loaded with toxic mortgages? Did Bush cause these to be sold on the open market as legitimate securities?
> 
> Seriously, you talk shit, but it's all partisan lies, while it appears you know better. Do you really have such low integrity?
Click to expand...

It's funny how anybody that doesn't tow the line of fake BS GOP excuses and talking points is a partisan hack in your book.  If I don't drink the GOP BS koolaid and believe the BS GOP lies, then I'm a partisan hack.  If I'm a moderate, then I'm a partisan hack in your book, and that shows how truly partisan you are.

Your first problem is that you think a recession is caused by a bill or presidential order.  Recessions are caused by many factors and many different policies, so right from the beginning you have a lack of understanding of how economies and markets operate.  You seem to think that The Greatest economic collapse since the Great Depression was caused by one single bill, and if we find the originator of that bill, we have found the culprit for the entire collapse?  What a simple way of thinking, which shows you really have a lack of understanding of this whole collapse.  In your simplistic economic view you say the CRA was the cause of the Great Recession so Clinton is to blame for something that occurred many years after he left office???  What sense does that make??? When in the entire US economic history can you pinpoint one bill or policy that caused a recession? That is partisan BS and stupidity, so I'm dealing with somebody who is totally clueless from the beginning.

While the Bush Collapse has many causes, the Bush Administration is the main culprit because they were running the country for 7 years and had a GOP Congress for the first 6 years.  They set the economic agenda, which was an agenda of massive spending bills and massive tax cuts that went primarily to the ultra wealthy and did little to stimulate organic growth.  They were in charge of the oversight and regulation of the economy and they completely failed to see all the many signals and signs that the economy was in serious danger.  They failed to produce any real economic growth other than the housing bubble (and deficit spending, and deficit military spending on the war) and were more than happy to let it grow and grow and did nothing to control or regulate an obvious crisis.
From 2004-2006 subprime lending increased from 10% of loans (historical average is 8%) to 20%. A massive increase and Bush did nothing.  Then the CDS (credit default swaps) insurance on the CDOs increased massively and AIG and the other insurers sold an unlimited amount of them, as they could keep selling the more insurance on the same loan ie. have 3 different insurance policies on one house.  These insurance companies were not required to have appropriate capital reserves. Bush did nothing about that. Shadow banking, Lehman brothers Bear Sterns etc, were called shadow banks as they essentially did the same thing as banks but without taking deposits so they didn't hold peoples money and were not regulated like other banks. The shadow banks grew in size to rival normal banks.  Bush missed this.
The rating agencies.  They were incorrectly rating bad loans as good. Bush missed this.

Nobody said being president is easy.  It is not, but at the end of the day the President is in charge of America and the economy.  If he fucks it up and misses the signs, and has terrible economic policy that exacerbates a brewing crisis and terrible foreign policy that wastes trillions of dollars, well he doesn't get to cry and whine and blame the other guy.  To say the Bush admin is not primarily responsible because they didn't pass a bill that singlehandedly caused the Bush Collapse, is just another example of the GOP trying to pass blame on somebody else.  It certainly isn't Clinton's fault or Reagans, or Bush 1.  When you are president you take responsibility for the good and bad.  Sometimes that can be fair, sometimes unfair, but at the end of the day, the buck stops there.  Basically you want to pick and choose who gets the blame for every recession (blaming the democrats everytime even though every republican has presided over at least 1 recession for like 100 years), and it doesn't work that way. The president takes responsibility for his policies and his failed policies and his failed actions and inactions.  Like I said there are many causes of the Bush Collapse, and many people to blame, but the Bush Admin was in charge for 2 terms and they take the majority of the blame.

If there was a recession in 2015, who would take responsibility for that? Obama.

Basically the GOP can't take responsibility for anything and they just blame everyone else for their failures...

If Bush were a dem, you'd be blaming him for the collapse, because you are a partisan hack that only sees D and R.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! see was that so hard???
> 
> Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...
> Baby steps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*
> 
> If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
> So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of blame to go around.
> Clinton for making Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime.
> Bush for raising the mandate to 55%. Greenspan can take some blame
> for cutting rates too much before Y2K. Dems for pushing mortgages for
> poor people. Bush for going along.
> 
> Not to mention human nature......bubbles happen.
> Under Dems, under Republicans. With the Fed, before the Fed.
> Under a gold standard, under fiat.
> In the US, in other countries...….no one is immune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE!  He's not ready for Highschool yet!
> 
> Here's the first tip.  The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  A LOT MORE. A lot more.  I can always tell the simpletons when they think that the Great recession was caused by "Clinton making em lend to the poor"  Once you figure that out, you will then know more about the great Bush Collapse, economics, policy etc etc.  You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust.  In addition AIG and other insurance companies went bust and the banks that required the bailout etc etc.  Many many many more causes than what you just stated.
> Sorry bud, but you have a lot more studying to do.
> 
> I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  The Right just can't do it... They can't admit it...    Either you people are too stupid to understand, or there is something in your blood that causes you to never accept responsibility for your mistakes in life, whether they are by you directly or the stupid political party that you support with cultish undying loyalty no matter what.
> Just lie and deny, that's why you love Trump so much I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NOPE! He's not ready for Highschool yet!*
> 
> Big words for a guy in 2nd grade.
> 
> *The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  *
> 
> Where did I say that was the only cause?
> 
> Are ye daft?
> 
> *You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust. *
> 
> Hard to make a big mortgage payment when you lose your job.
> 
> *I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. *
> 
> Hey, if you want to blame Bush most, who am I to argue?
> 
> *Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  *
> 
> I know!!! I mean the housing market in Europe didn't collapse because of CRA, right?
Click to expand...

_Big words for a guy in 2nd grade._

Great comeback.  You try to act like you know something and nit pick over everyones post with partisan stupidity when I just exposed you for being a total fuckin moron.  You have demonstrated a clear lack of understanding of any of this, not even understanding the causes of the Great recession beyond subprime lending.  Congratulations, your stupidity is on display for everyone to see, you should be really proud.  Next time maybe you should do some homework and maybe you won't look so stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe now you'll start to understand how all this economics stuff works...*
> 
> If you need me to clear up any more of your confusion, I'm always glad to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
> So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of blame to go around.
> Clinton for making Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime.
> Bush for raising the mandate to 55%. Greenspan can take some blame
> for cutting rates too much before Y2K. Dems for pushing mortgages for
> poor people. Bush for going along.
> 
> Not to mention human nature......bubbles happen.
> Under Dems, under Republicans. With the Fed, before the Fed.
> Under a gold standard, under fiat.
> In the US, in other countries...….no one is immune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE!  He's not ready for Highschool yet!
> 
> Here's the first tip.  The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  A LOT MORE. A lot more.  I can always tell the simpletons when they think that the Great recession was caused by "Clinton making em lend to the poor"  Once you figure that out, you will then know more about the great Bush Collapse, economics, policy etc etc.  You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust.  In addition AIG and other insurance companies went bust and the banks that required the bailout etc etc.  Many many many more causes than what you just stated.
> Sorry bud, but you have a lot more studying to do.
> 
> I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  The Right just can't do it... They can't admit it...    Either you people are too stupid to understand, or there is something in your blood that causes you to never accept responsibility for your mistakes in life, whether they are by you directly or the stupid political party that you support with cultish undying loyalty no matter what.
> Just lie and deny, that's why you love Trump so much I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NOPE! He's not ready for Highschool yet!*
> 
> Big words for a guy in 2nd grade.
> 
> *The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  *
> 
> Where did I say that was the only cause?
> 
> Are ye daft?
> 
> *You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust. *
> 
> Hard to make a big mortgage payment when you lose your job.
> 
> *I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. *
> 
> Hey, if you want to blame Bush most, who am I to argue?
> 
> *Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  *
> 
> I know!!! I mean the housing market in Europe didn't collapse because of CRA, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Big words for a guy in 2nd grade._
> 
> Great comeback.  You try to act like you know something and nit pick over everyones post with partisan stupidity when I just exposed you for being a total fuckin moron.  You have demonstrated a clear lack of understanding of any of this, not even understanding the causes of the Great recession beyond subprime lending.  Congratulations, your stupidity is on display for everyone to see, you should be really proud.  Next time maybe you should do some homework and maybe you won't look so stupid.
Click to expand...


*You try to act like you know something*

More than you.....I know, low bar.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you are ready to graduate middle school and move on to high school...
> So now you are ready to admit that while blame goes to many people, the Bush administration, as a 2 term Admin and in charge of the entire US of A... with a GOP Congress for the first 6 years, is most responsible for the most epic collapse since the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of blame to go around.
> Clinton for making Fannie and Freddie buy 50% subprime.
> Bush for raising the mandate to 55%. Greenspan can take some blame
> for cutting rates too much before Y2K. Dems for pushing mortgages for
> poor people. Bush for going along.
> 
> Not to mention human nature......bubbles happen.
> Under Dems, under Republicans. With the Fed, before the Fed.
> Under a gold standard, under fiat.
> In the US, in other countries...….no one is immune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE!  He's not ready for Highschool yet!
> 
> Here's the first tip.  The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  A LOT MORE. A lot more.  I can always tell the simpletons when they think that the Great recession was caused by "Clinton making em lend to the poor"  Once you figure that out, you will then know more about the great Bush Collapse, economics, policy etc etc.  You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust.  In addition AIG and other insurance companies went bust and the banks that required the bailout etc etc.  Many many many more causes than what you just stated.
> Sorry bud, but you have a lot more studying to do.
> 
> I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  The Right just can't do it... They can't admit it...    Either you people are too stupid to understand, or there is something in your blood that causes you to never accept responsibility for your mistakes in life, whether they are by you directly or the stupid political party that you support with cultish undying loyalty no matter what.
> Just lie and deny, that's why you love Trump so much I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NOPE! He's not ready for Highschool yet!*
> 
> Big words for a guy in 2nd grade.
> 
> *The most epic economic collapse since the great depression has a lot more causes than just subprime mortgages and lending to poor people.  *
> 
> Where did I say that was the only cause?
> 
> Are ye daft?
> 
> *You do realize that plenty of middleclass people and people with fine credit, and even upper middle class people lost their homes/went bust. *
> 
> Hard to make a big mortgage payment when you lose your job.
> 
> *I still have never met a single republican that can admit reality about the Bush collapse.  When you are a 2 term president with 6 years of a GOP Congress you are the most responsible person/party for the Great Recession. *
> 
> Hey, if you want to blame Bush most, who am I to argue?
> 
> *Plus look at all the myriad of causes in addition to "lending to the poor"  *
> 
> I know!!! I mean the housing market in Europe didn't collapse because of CRA, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Big words for a guy in 2nd grade._
> 
> Great comeback.  You try to act like you know something and nit pick over everyones post with partisan stupidity when I just exposed you for being a total fuckin moron.  You have demonstrated a clear lack of understanding of any of this, not even understanding the causes of the Great recession beyond subprime lending.  Congratulations, your stupidity is on display for everyone to see, you should be really proud.  Next time maybe you should do some homework and maybe you won't look so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You try to act like you know something*
> 
> More than you.....I know, low bar.
Click to expand...

What are 5 years old?  Great comeback!  AHAHAHA!!!!  Your lack of knowledge and stupidity is on display for everyone to see.  Notice how it is obvious you know nothing about any of the real issues.  You can have the last word, you have already embarrassed yourself enough tonight.

(Insert you next childish response here)


----------



## ChemEngineer

MarathonMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You (right-winger [sic]) are smart enough to know that is a false and deceptive statement.
Click to expand...


He doesn't care.  Without mendacity, Leftists wouldn't have anything to say.


----------



## Zorro!

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
Click to expand...

The DOW is up 6,000 points since you posted that prediction!


----------



## Zorro!

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat! Fed Repos for Days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat!*
> 
> QE is when they purchase bonds to permanently increase the money supply.
> These repos are for 14 days.
Click to expand...

Trump's been President for 1,066 days.  During that period the Fed has REDUCED it's assets from $4.5T to $4.1T

Over Obama's last 1,066 days the Fed INCREASED it's assets from $4.2T to $4.5T.






Can you direct me to your posts over Obama's last 3 years where you were expressing your great alarm over the Fed adding $3T to it's balance sheet?

Now lately, the Fed has been giving back a small portion of of the $4T it has drained in liquidity since Trump took office, but, there is a very good reason for that.

As Central banks are injecting $100 billion each month in electronic money to crush volatility and ramp markets: *a similar amount in physical currency and precious metals has been literally disappearing*.

Fox Business picked up on this thread, writing that almost $1.5 trillion of the world's physical cash, with $100 dollar bills making up the vast majority, was reportedly unaccounted for.

So what happened to the money?

To get to the bottom of this mystery, this was the question FOX Business anchor Lou Dobbs asked the man who literally signs every single US dollar bill, Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin. The response" "*Literally, a lot of these $100 bills are sitting in bank vaults all over the world*," Mnuchin said.

Mnuchin pointed to the negative interest rates causing people to turn to American dollars as a solid investment.

The dollar is the reserve currency of the world, and everybody wants to hold dollars," Mnuchin said on "Lou Dobbs Tonight." "And *the reason why they want to hold dollars is because the U.S. is a safe place to have your money, to invest and to hold your assets."*

Mnuchin said it's interesting that, in a increasingly digital world, "the demand for U.S. currency continues to go up." adding that "*there's a lot of Benjamins all over the world*."

There are now more $100 bills in circulation than $1 bills, according to data from the Federal Reserve, which found there are more $100s than any other denomination of U.S. currency. And as an indication of just how much demand there is for physical stores of value, consider this: *the number of bills featuring a picture of Benjamin Franklin has about doubled since the start of the recession.
*





In 2018, the Federal Reserve Bank of Chicago illustrated a correlation between low interest rates and high currency demand, though it also noted outside factors could help explain swelling demand.

The bank estimated that 80% of all $100 bills last year were actually in circulation in foreign countries, and explained that residents in other countries, particularly those with unstable financial systems, often use the notes as a safe haven.

Steven Mnuchin Explains Why $1.5 Trillion In $100 Bills Have Disappeared


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Zorro! said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat! Fed Repos for Days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat!*
> 
> QE is when they purchase bonds to permanently increase the money supply.
> These repos are for 14 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been President for 1,066 days.  During that period the Fed has REDUCED it's assets from $4.5T to $4.1T
> 
> Over Obama's last 1,066 days the Fed INCREASED it's assets from $4.2T to $4.5T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you direct me to your posts over Obama's last 3 years where you were expressing your great alarm over the Fed adding $3T to it's balance sheet?
> 
> Now lately, the Fed has been giving back a small portion of of the $4T it has drained in liquidity since Trump took office, but, there is a very good reason for that.
> 
> As Central banks are injecting $100 billion each month in electronic money to crush volatility and ramp markets: *a similar amount in physical currency and precious metals has been literally disappearing*.
> 
> Fox Business picked up on this thread, writing that almost $1.5 trillion of the world's physical cash, with $100 dollar bills making up the vast majority, was reportedly unaccounted for.
> 
> So what happened to the money?
> 
> To get to the bottom of this mystery, this was the question FOX Business anchor Lou Dobbs asked the man who literally signs every single US dollar bill, Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin. The response" "*Literally, a lot of these $100 bills are sitting in bank vaults all over the world*," Mnuchin said.
> 
> Mnuchin pointed to the negative interest rates causing people to turn to American dollars as a solid investment.
> 
> The dollar is the reserve currency of the world, and everybody wants to hold dollars," Mnuchin said on "Lou Dobbs Tonight." "And *the reason why they want to hold dollars is because the U.S. is a safe place to have your money, to invest and to hold your assets."*
> 
> Mnuchin said it's interesting that, in a increasingly digital world, "the demand for U.S. currency continues to go up." adding that "*there's a lot of Benjamins all over the world*."
> 
> There are now more $100 bills in circulation than $1 bills, according to data from the Federal Reserve, which found there are more $100s than any other denomination of U.S. currency. And as an indication of just how much demand there is for physical stores of value, consider this: *the number of bills featuring a picture of Benjamin Franklin has about doubled since the start of the recession.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2018, the Federal Reserve Bank of Chicago illustrated a correlation between low interest rates and high currency demand, though it also noted outside factors could help explain swelling demand.
> 
> The bank estimated that 80% of all $100 bills last year were actually in circulation in foreign countries, and explained that residents in other countries, particularly those with unstable financial systems, often use the notes as a safe haven.
> 
> Steven Mnuchin Explains Why $1.5 Trillion In $100 Bills Have Disappeared
Click to expand...


*Now lately, the Fed has been giving back a small portion of of the $4T it has drained in liquidity since Trump took office, but, there is a very good reason for that.*

$400 billion, not $4 trillion.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Zorro! said:


> The DOW is up 6,000 points since you (Moonglow) posted that prediction!



Who is that New York Times Bigmouth who predicted the same thing?  Always wrong but never in doubt.
That's the Left for you.


----------



## Zorro!

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat! Fed Repos for Days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump Republicans are printing & airdropping billions more QE money to keep the economy afloat!*
> 
> QE is when they purchase bonds to permanently increase the money supply.
> These repos are for 14 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been President for 1,066 days.  During that period the Fed has REDUCED it's assets from $4.5T to $4.1T
> 
> Over Obama's last 1,066 days the Fed INCREASED it's assets from $4.2T to $4.5T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you direct me to your posts over Obama's last 3 years where you were expressing your great alarm over the Fed adding $3T to it's balance sheet?
> 
> Now lately, the Fed has been giving back a small portion of of the $4T it has drained in liquidity since Trump took office, but, there is a very good reason for that.
> 
> As Central banks are injecting $100 billion each month in electronic money to crush volatility and ramp markets: *a similar amount in physical currency and precious metals has been literally disappearing*.
> 
> Fox Business picked up on this thread, writing that almost $1.5 trillion of the world's physical cash, with $100 dollar bills making up the vast majority, was reportedly unaccounted for.
> 
> So what happened to the money?
> 
> To get to the bottom of this mystery, this was the question FOX Business anchor Lou Dobbs asked the man who literally signs every single US dollar bill, Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin. The response" "*Literally, a lot of these $100 bills are sitting in bank vaults all over the world*," Mnuchin said.
> 
> Mnuchin pointed to the negative interest rates causing people to turn to American dollars as a solid investment.
> 
> The dollar is the reserve currency of the world, and everybody wants to hold dollars," Mnuchin said on "Lou Dobbs Tonight." "And *the reason why they want to hold dollars is because the U.S. is a safe place to have your money, to invest and to hold your assets."*
> 
> Mnuchin said it's interesting that, in a increasingly digital world, "the demand for U.S. currency continues to go up." adding that "*there's a lot of Benjamins all over the world*."
> 
> There are now more $100 bills in circulation than $1 bills, according to data from the Federal Reserve, which found there are more $100s than any other denomination of U.S. currency. And as an indication of just how much demand there is for physical stores of value, consider this: *the number of bills featuring a picture of Benjamin Franklin has about doubled since the start of the recession.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2018, the Federal Reserve Bank of Chicago illustrated a correlation between low interest rates and high currency demand, though it also noted outside factors could help explain swelling demand.
> 
> The bank estimated that 80% of all $100 bills last year were actually in circulation in foreign countries, and explained that residents in other countries, particularly those with unstable financial systems, often use the notes as a safe haven.
> 
> Steven Mnuchin Explains Why $1.5 Trillion In $100 Bills Have Disappeared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now lately, the Fed has been giving back a small portion of of the $4T it has drained in liquidity since Trump took office, but, there is a very good reason for that.*
> 
> $400 billion, not $4 trillion.
Click to expand...

Correct!  Thank you.


----------



## Zorro!

ChemEngineer said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW is up 6,000 points since you (Moonglow) posted that prediction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that New York Times Bigmouth who predicted the same thing?  Always wrong but never in doubt.
> That's the Left for you.
Click to expand...

Krugman!


----------



## ChemEngineer

Paul Krugman.  Smiling, Republican-hating, lying and like many Hollywood Leftists, grossly overpaid.


----------



## Leo123

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



It's been 6 years since Obama's market malaise.  Fortunately Trump in the last 2 years has created the best economy of most folks' lifetimes.


----------



## Zorro!

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
Click to expand...

The Stock Market was at 22,445 when you posted this.

WINNING: Dow crosses 29,000 for first time. “All three of the major averages hit record highs.”

PAUL KRUGMAN ON ELECTION NIGHT 2016: “If the question is when markets will recover, a first-pass answer is never.”


----------



## Zorro!

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
Click to expand...

The DOW was at 22,445 when you posted this.

It's at 29,030.22 today.

PAUL KRUGMAN ON ELECTION NIGHT 2016: “If the question is when markets will recover, a first-pass answer is never.”

Today: Stocks Hit Record Highs As U.S. Signs Phase One Trade Deal With China.

UPDATE: China Pledges To Buy $200 Billion Of American Goods Under Phase One Trade Deal.

Plus: Landmark Trade Deal With China; New York Times Hardest Hit. 

“All in all, Phase One is a significant achievement of the Trump administration, accomplished in the face of hysterical opposition from the Democrats, who implicitly, at a minimum, have encouraged the Chinese not to make a deal, but rather to hold out in hopes of getting to negotiate with a Democrat in 2021. That context makes the administration’s accomplishment doubly impressive. President Trump understands the dynamic in play between the Red Chinese and the Democrats, and hasn’t been afraid to talk about it. Thus, today he signaled that he is not worried about the 2020 election, and the Chinese shouldn’t hold out in hopes of getting to negotiate with an anti-American like Bernie Sanders or a _naif_ like Pete Buttigieg.”​


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hypocrisy is mind blowing.



How is that statement even close to the OP ?

You are a moron.


----------



## ChemEngineer

expat_panama said:


>



DEMOCRAT GRAPH:
WHEN REAGAN WAS PRESIDENT, REPLACE "OUR FAULT" with "RICH ARE GETTING RICHER AND POOR ARE GETTING POORER".  WHEN CLINTON WAS PRESIDENT, THE CRY WAS "THE ECONOMY'S IN GOOD SHAPE!"

Replace "THEIR FAULT" with "WE'RE GLAD GREEDY RICH ARE LOSING THEIR ASSES" and "BUSH IS STOOPID!"


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


This OP didn’t age well.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy




The libs really seem to be failing in their pathetic attempt to destroy the US economy and blame Trump for it.

This post is 13 months old, and Trumponomics is just roaring along.

And it just isn't the stock market, but the labor market as well.

Trump's AVERAGE unemployment rate is 3.9%,  under Obamunism, the average was 9.3%, more than twice as much.


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


Want to expound on your drivel?  Just what exactly is looking like a sign of a recession?  Low inflation?
Decent earning reports? Low unemployment? Trade agreements?
Just curious what a recession looks like to a TDS'er


----------



## ChemEngineer

Zorro! said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> I predict  a "Yuge" stock market crash under Trump's leadershit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOW was at 22,445 when you posted this.
> 
> It's at 29,030.22 today.
> 
> PAUL KRUGMAN ON ELECTION NIGHT 2016: “If the question is when markets will recover, a first-pass answer is never.”
> 
> Today: Stocks Hit Record Highs As U.S. Signs Phase One Trade Deal With China.
> 
> UPDATE: China Pledges To Buy $200 Billion Of American Goods Under Phase One Trade Deal.
> 
> Plus: Landmark Trade Deal With China; New York Times Hardest Hit.
> 
> “All in all, Phase One is a significant achievement of the Trump administration, accomplished in the face of hysterical opposition from the Democrats, who implicitly, at a minimum, have encouraged the Chinese not to make a deal, but rather to hold out in hopes of getting to negotiate with a Democrat in 2021. That context makes the administration’s accomplishment doubly impressive. President Trump understands the dynamic in play between the Red Chinese and the Democrats, and hasn’t been afraid to talk about it. Thus, today he signaled that he is not worried about the 2020 election, and the Chinese shouldn’t hold out in hopes of getting to negotiate with an anti-American like Bernie Sanders or a _naif_ like Pete Buttigieg.”​
Click to expand...


Zorro! Genius, I am adding this huge quotation to Ranting, Rioting, Spewing Bile, Physically Attacking - What's New?

YOU da MAN!


----------



## ChemEngineer

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> Want to expound on your drivel?  Just what exactly is looking like a sign of a recession?  Low inflation?
> Decent earning reports? Low unemployment? Trade agreements?
> Just curious what a recession looks like to a TDS'er
Click to expand...


Please do not encourage more nonsense, Meister.  We see far too much of it already from the Left.


----------



## Zorro!

ChemEngineer said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> Want to expound on your drivel?  Just what exactly is looking like a sign of a recession?  Low inflation?
> Decent earning reports? Low unemployment? Trade agreements?
> Just curious what a recession looks like to a TDS'er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do not encourage more nonsense, Meister.  We see far too much of it already from the Left.
Click to expand...

I think "recession" to those folks means "we lost an election".


----------



## sarahgop

Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Zorro! said:


> I think "recession" to those folks means "we lost an election".



*DO NOT MESS with Zorro!*


----------



## ChemEngineer

sarahgop said:


> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.



*Detroit did, decades ago. *


----------



## eddiew

sarahgop said:


> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.


gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
Click to expand...

There was no Depression under Bush.  There was a recession that was over before Obama got to the six month mark of his first year.


----------



## yidnar

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy


the community reinvestment act was the major cause of the housing crises .....and worries about the Corona virus outbreak is whats hurting the market ...and if Trump places a travel ban on China you and your left wing scum leaders will start screaming racism ....


----------



## Zorro!

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> the community reinvestment act was the major cause of the housing crises .....and worries about the Corona virus outbreak is whats hurting the market ...and if Trump places a travel ban on China you and your left wing scum leaders will start screaming racism ....
Click to expand...

If such a ban is needed, Trump will issue it anyway if that's what our National Interest and the health and safety of our nation requires.


----------



## OnePercenter

Zorro! said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no Depression under Bush.  There was a recession that was over before Obama got to the six month mark of his first year.
Click to expand...


There was a worldwide financial crash under baby bush. There will be a market "adjustment" in the second quarter. Hopefully it won't be bad for you.


----------



## yidnar

Zorro! said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> the community reinvestment act was the major cause of the housing crises .....and worries about the Corona virus outbreak is whats hurting the market ...and if Trump places a travel ban on China you and your left wing scum leaders will start screaming racism ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If such a ban is needed, Trump will issue it anyway if that's what our National Interest and the health and safety of our nation requires.
Click to expand...

thats right he will !


----------



## OnePercenter

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> the community reinvestment act was the major cause of the housing crises .....and worries about the Corona virus outbreak is whats hurting the market ...and if Trump places a travel ban on China you and your left wing scum leaders will start screaming racism ....
Click to expand...


There already is a travel ban for some parts of China.


----------



## Zorro!

OnePercenter said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no Depression under Bush.  There was a recession that was over before Obama got to the six month mark of his first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a worldwide financial crash under baby bush. There will be a market "adjustment" in the second quarter. Hopefully it won't be bad for you.
Click to expand...

Well, thanks for the warning.


OnePercenter said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Workers are doing fine if they bought stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is this:
> 
> 401(k) investors' gains in 2018 won't match last year's as stock market stalls
Click to expand...

The Market is up 3,400 points since you posted that.  So, we'll see.  Market timing is an inexact art, that's for sure!


----------



## ChemEngineer

eddiew said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
Click to expand...


Well aren't YOU clever, eddie.

1.  The 9/11 catastrophe crashed the stock market.  That was not Bush's doing or fault.
2.  The U.S. invaded Afghanistan and Iraq to topple dictators and free Kuwait.  These were profoundly expensive undertakings.
3.  George Bush was a consummate gentleman and he attempted to placate Democrats, an absolute impossibility.  If you dismiss Leftists, they badmouth you in the most horrific and hateful manner possible.  If you try to compromise with them, they badmouth you and call you a flip-flopper who can't be trusted.

It is a war between the Left and the Right.   This is clearly shown by Antifa terrorists and Democrats insanely trying to oust President Trump by lies and pettiness because they/you lost at the ballot box despite Hillary outspending Trump 2 to 1, despite Hillary having all the support of ABC and NBC and CBS and PBS and CNN and New York Times and Los Angeles Times and virtually all media except for the hated Fox News.


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well aren't YOU clever, eddie.
> 
> 1.  The 9/11 catastrophe crashed the stock market.  That was not Bush's doing or fault.
> 2.  The U.S. invaded Afghanistan and Iraq to topple dictators and free Kuwait.  These were profoundly expensive undertakings.
> 3.  George Bush was a consummate gentleman and he attempted to placate Democrats, an absolute impossibility.  If you dismiss Leftists, they badmouth you in the most horrific and hateful manner possible.  If you try to compromise with them, they badmouth you and call you a flip-flopper who can't be trusted.
> 
> It is a war between the Left and the Right.   This is clearly shown by Antifa terrorists and Democrats insanely trying to oust President Trump by lies and pettiness because they/you lost at the ballot box despite Hillary outspending Trump 2 to 1, despite Hillary having all the support of ABC and NBC and CBS and PBS and CNN and New York Times and Los Angeles Times and virtually all media except for the hated Fox News.
Click to expand...

It's NEVER your republicans FN fault  You're all FOS  Trump is pure scum ,unfit unqualified for anything but being a lying con man


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well aren't YOU clever, eddie.
> 
> 1.  The 9/11 catastrophe crashed the stock market.  That was not Bush's doing or fault.
> 2.  The U.S. invaded Afghanistan and Iraq to topple dictators and free Kuwait.  These were profoundly expensive undertakings.
> 3.  George Bush was a consummate gentleman and he attempted to placate Democrats, an absolute impossibility.  If you dismiss Leftists, they badmouth you in the most horrific and hateful manner possible.  If you try to compromise with them, they badmouth you and call you a flip-flopper who can't be trusted.
> 
> It is a war between the Left and the Right.   This is clearly shown by Antifa terrorists and Democrats insanely trying to oust President Trump by lies and pettiness because they/you lost at the ballot box despite Hillary outspending Trump 2 to 1, despite Hillary having all the support of ABC and NBC and CBS and PBS and CNN and New York Times and Los Angeles Times and virtually all media except for the hated Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's NEVER your republicans FN fault  You're all FOS  Trump is pure scum ,unfit unqualified for anything but being a lying con man
Click to expand...

Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!


----------



## ChemEngineer

Zorro! said:


> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!



But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
Don't those count for anything!

Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome


----------



## eddiew

Zorro! said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well aren't YOU clever, eddie.
> 
> 1.  The 9/11 catastrophe crashed the stock market.  That was not Bush's doing or fault.
> 2.  The U.S. invaded Afghanistan and Iraq to topple dictators and free Kuwait.  These were profoundly expensive undertakings.
> 3.  George Bush was a consummate gentleman and he attempted to placate Democrats, an absolute impossibility.  If you dismiss Leftists, they badmouth you in the most horrific and hateful manner possible.  If you try to compromise with them, they badmouth you and call you a flip-flopper who can't be trusted.
> 
> It is a war between the Left and the Right.   This is clearly shown by Antifa terrorists and Democrats insanely trying to oust President Trump by lies and pettiness because they/you lost at the ballot box despite Hillary outspending Trump 2 to 1, despite Hillary having all the support of ABC and NBC and CBS and PBS and CNN and New York Times and Los Angeles Times and virtually all media except for the hated Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's NEVER your republicans FN fault  You're all FOS  Trump is pure scum ,unfit unqualified for anything but being a lying con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
Click to expand...





Gwen Shangle https://au.news.yahoo.com/alan-dershowitz-2016-trump...




AU.NEWS.YAHOO.COM
Alan Dershowitz In 2016: Trump Is Corrupt, Will Likely Be Corrupt As President


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
Click to expand...

Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
Click to expand...


Hillary was the most qualified candidate in history, right?


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary was the most qualified candidate in history, right?
Click to expand...

Perhaps not the most BUT heads and heels above the con man there now


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary was the most qualified candidate in history, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps not the most BUT heads and heels above the con man there now
Click to expand...


And she was a heck of a commodities trader, eh?


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary was the most qualified candidate in history, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps not the most BUT heads and heels above the con man there now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she was a heck of a commodities trader, eh?
Click to expand...

Come on todd  There never has been a con artist as big as Trump in our history  in or near our WH How about Trump giving tips to Ichan and his buddies as when he's gonna give out good news


----------



## ChemEngineer

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
Click to expand...


Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.  
1.  Taxes reduced
2.  Economy booming
3.  North Korea corralled
4.  NAFTA redrawn
5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
6.  Hillary defeated
7.  Democrats gone insane

BarackObamaisms

Hateful Hillary

Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome

People's Republic of California


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
Click to expand...

And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency ...
Click to expand...

Fevered Fantasies.


> ...  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming


Trump whipped you fair and square and a blizzard of lies will never change that.


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want a depression? Put democrats  in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well aren't YOU clever, eddie.
> 
> 1.  The 9/11 catastrophe crashed the stock market.  That was not Bush's doing or fault.
> 2.  The U.S. invaded Afghanistan and Iraq to topple dictators and free Kuwait.  These were profoundly expensive undertakings.
> 3.  George Bush was a consummate gentleman and he attempted to placate Democrats, an absolute impossibility.  If you dismiss Leftists, they badmouth you in the most horrific and hateful manner possible.  If you try to compromise with them, they badmouth you and call you a flip-flopper who can't be trusted.
> 
> It is a war between the Left and the Right.   This is clearly shown by Antifa terrorists and Democrats insanely trying to oust President Trump by lies and pettiness because they/you lost at the ballot box despite Hillary outspending Trump 2 to 1, despite Hillary having all the support of ABC and NBC and CBS and PBS and CNN and New York Times and Los Angeles Times and virtually all media except for the hated Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's NEVER your republicans FN fault  You're all FOS  Trump is pure scum ,unfit unqualified for anything but being a lying con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen Shangle https://au.news.yahoo.com/alan-dershowitz-2016-trump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AU.NEWS.YAHOO.COM
> Alan Dershowitz In 2016: Trump Is Corrupt, Will Likely Be Corrupt As President
Click to expand...

A lot of people assumed that, and that the FBI and Mueller Investigation would find mountains of corruption, but, when facts show otherwise, you have to change your opinion if you want to hold fact based opinions.  Trump is the most investigated American President in history and now is certified as probably the cleanest guy in DC, to the amazement of all.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary was the most qualified candidate in history, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps not the most BUT heads and heels above the con man there now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she was a heck of a commodities trader, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on todd  There never has been a con artist as big as Trump in our history  in or near our WH How about Trump giving tips to Ichan and his buddies as when he's gonna give out good news
Click to expand...


How did you feel about Bill giving MIRV technology to the Chinese in exchange for campaign donations?

That was awesome!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
Click to expand...


*And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?*

Obama's been gone for years, stop bringing up his maladministration.


----------



## eddiew

Zorro! said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fevered Fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump whipped you fair and square and a blizzard of lies will never change that.
Click to expand...

How can anyone talk about lies when Trump and republicans lie through their teeth?  You honestly believe a president has such power he can do whatever TF he wants?? Including stealing the next election ?   The real sad part of it all is senate backs him all the way  and voters like you want a win for republicans and a loss for America


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?*
> 
> Obama's been gone for years, stop bringing up his maladministration.
Click to expand...

Todd   that's 100% pure BS  We had friends under Obama ,,a smart,well spoken man respected by all except republicans Trump is the complete opposite


----------



## eddiew

Zorro! said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> gwb was a dem ?  I didn't know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't YOU clever, eddie.
> 
> 1.  The 9/11 catastrophe crashed the stock market.  That was not Bush's doing or fault.
> 2.  The U.S. invaded Afghanistan and Iraq to topple dictators and free Kuwait.  These were profoundly expensive undertakings.
> 3.  George Bush was a consummate gentleman and he attempted to placate Democrats, an absolute impossibility.  If you dismiss Leftists, they badmouth you in the most horrific and hateful manner possible.  If you try to compromise with them, they badmouth you and call you a flip-flopper who can't be trusted.
> 
> It is a war between the Left and the Right.   This is clearly shown by Antifa terrorists and Democrats insanely trying to oust President Trump by lies and pettiness because they/you lost at the ballot box despite Hillary outspending Trump 2 to 1, despite Hillary having all the support of ABC and NBC and CBS and PBS and CNN and New York Times and Los Angeles Times and virtually all media except for the hated Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's NEVER your republicans FN fault  You're all FOS  Trump is pure scum ,unfit unqualified for anything but being a lying con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen Shangle https://au.news.yahoo.com/alan-dershowitz-2016-trump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AU.NEWS.YAHOO.COM
> Alan Dershowitz In 2016: Trump Is Corrupt, Will Likely Be Corrupt As President
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of people assumed that, and that the FBI and Mueller Investigation would find mountains of corruption, but, when facts show otherwise, you have to change your opinion if you want to hold fact based opinions.  Trump is the most investigated American President in history and now is certified as probably the cleanest guy in DC, to the amazement of all.
Click to expand...

ZORO  When someone is hiding evidence   do you think honestly that hidden evidence  will prove his innocence? Obstruction of congress is quite evident  Are all you ^%$%ers blind?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?*
> 
> Obama's been gone for years, stop bringing up his maladministration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Todd   that's 100% pure BS  We had friends under Obama ,,a smart,well spoken man respected by all except republicans Trump is the complete opposite
Click to expand...


Yes, we were friends with the Iranians, with the Islamic Brotherhood, with Hamas...….I remember it well.

I remember how much he was respected by the Russians, by ISIS, by the Syrians......etc.


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fevered Fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump whipped you fair and square and a blizzard of lies will never change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can anyone talk about lies when Trump and republicans lie through their teeth?  You honestly believe a president has such power he can do whatever TF he wants??
Click to expand...

He has full Article II power.  


> ... Including stealing the next election ?...


He whipped your ass fair and square last time, and he is going to whip you, fair and square, and even harder this time.


> ... The real sad part of it all is senate backs him all the way...


He has committed no impeachable offenses, the House has been engaged in an unworkable farce.  Everyone has known this, the entire time.


> ...  and voters like you want a win for republicans and a loss for America


Our system is robust enough to withstand the Democrats abuse of impeachment power. Trump will win and the real lasting harm will rightly fall on the House Democrats.  They have proven that they are too deranged to handle control of the House.


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't YOU clever, eddie.
> 
> 1.  The 9/11 catastrophe crashed the stock market.  That was not Bush's doing or fault.
> 2.  The U.S. invaded Afghanistan and Iraq to topple dictators and free Kuwait.  These were profoundly expensive undertakings.
> 3.  George Bush was a consummate gentleman and he attempted to placate Democrats, an absolute impossibility.  If you dismiss Leftists, they badmouth you in the most horrific and hateful manner possible.  If you try to compromise with them, they badmouth you and call you a flip-flopper who can't be trusted.
> 
> It is a war between the Left and the Right.   This is clearly shown by Antifa terrorists and Democrats insanely trying to oust President Trump by lies and pettiness because they/you lost at the ballot box despite Hillary outspending Trump 2 to 1, despite Hillary having all the support of ABC and NBC and CBS and PBS and CNN and New York Times and Los Angeles Times and virtually all media except for the hated Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> It's NEVER your republicans FN fault  You're all FOS  Trump is pure scum ,unfit unqualified for anything but being a lying con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's having an awesome Presidency, and after 16 years of dumb and dumber, it's a welcome change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen Shangle https://au.news.yahoo.com/alan-dershowitz-2016-trump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AU.NEWS.YAHOO.COM
> Alan Dershowitz In 2016: Trump Is Corrupt, Will Likely Be Corrupt As President
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of people assumed that, and that the FBI and Mueller Investigation would find mountains of corruption, but, when facts show otherwise, you have to change your opinion if you want to hold fact based opinions.  Trump is the most investigated American President in history and now is certified as probably the cleanest guy in DC, to the amazement of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZORO  When someone is hiding evidence   do you think honestly that hidden evidence  will prove his innocence? Obstruction of congress is quite evident  Are all you ^%$%ers blind?
Click to expand...

A negative inference does not make a positive point.  If you haven't reviewed "hidden evidence" you don't know what it supports or even if exists.  You are arguing from what you do not know.  We do not convict folks on such irrational speculation.  Our system of jurisprudence has developed over centuries and does a good job preventing the search for justice from turning into a lynch mob or a witch hunt.  We aren't going to throw this all out the window because you guys ran a washed up old drunk that no one really liked last election and despite lying to yourself about what a "great candidate" she was, she lost after slandering a fourth of the Electorate, gee, big surprise.

Crancy Nancy, Bug-eyed Schiff and Fat Jerry are drooling morons, way out of their league, i positions they don't have the brains or judgment to fill.

*‘Obstruction of Congress’ is an utterly ridiculous impeachment charge*
*



*

Their silly “obstruction of Congress” charge fails constitutional muster.

It is utterly nonsensical and misunderstands and undermines the entire separation-of-powers framework upon which our constitutional republic was built. To speak of a president “obstructing” Congress is to speak of spotting a unicorn. It is a nonsensical fantasy. And leveling the very allegation, in the first instance, evinces a fundamental constitutional illiteracy.

Our tripartite separation-of-powers edifice was hardly devised for the purpose of ensuring amiability between the legislative, executive and judicial branches. On the contrary, the Framers envisioned a national government in which the three branches existed in a state of continuous, unyielding tension with one another.

The Congress and the executive branch were meant to be jealous guardians of their own spheres of influence. Ceaseless tussling between them was to be the norm. “Ambition,” James Madison told us in Federalist 51, “must be made to counteract ambition.”

Accordingly, inter-branch political showdowns are routine. The president can veto legislation. Congress, using its power-of-the-purse prerogative, can defund presidential priorities. And so forth. Each branch has various tools at its disposal to help “counteract [the] ambition” of the other.

That is how our separation of powers is supposed to function — in a state far closer to animosity than to geniality. Which is precisely why House Democrats alleging “obstruction of Congress” as an article of impeachment makes no sense.

If the president disagrees with what Congress is doing, then he should lawfully impede or obstruct its efforts. And the proper way for Congress to push back on a frustrative president is not to resort to the extreme and uniquely anti-democratic remedy of impeachment but to simply defund his legislative priorities or perhaps force a government shutdown.

Fact is, it is wholly improper — and counter to the spirit embodied in our constitutional framework — for Congress to attempt to impeach the president for obstructing its congressional responsibilities. To pout over purported “obstruction of Congress” is to moan that the president is reasserting the truism that he is, in fact, a separate branch of government and capable of pushing back on the other branches.

By attempting to impeach the president because he wields presidential power, House Democrats reveal that it is they themselves who are the ones abusing power.

https://nypost.com/2019/12/13/obstruction-of-congress-is-an-utterly-ridiculous-impeachment-charge/


----------



## eddiew

Zorro! said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fevered Fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump whipped you fair and square and a blizzard of lies will never change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can anyone talk about lies when Trump and republicans lie through their teeth?  You honestly believe a president has such power he can do whatever TF he wants??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has full Article II power.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Including stealing the next election ?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He whipped your ass fair and square last time, and he is going to whip you, fair and square, and even harder this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ... The real sad part of it all is senate backs him all the way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has committed no impeachable offenses, the House has been engaged in an unworkable farce.  Everyone has known this, the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  and voters like you want a win for republicans and a loss for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our system is robust enough to withstand the Democrats abuse of impeachment power. Trump will win and the real lasting harm will rightly fall on the House Democrats.  They have proven that they are too deranged to handle control of the House.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to see a Dem president give you a dose of your own feces


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Zorro, Antifa Eddie is  way upset and he has lots of hateful and nasty words.
> Don't those count for anything!
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> Chem  I've got you pegged as a smart guy  and on this board that's a rarity  You can't look at trump and see how unqualified  he is? What a miserable person ,a liar he is??,,,,{see no nasty words}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?*
> 
> Obama's been gone for years, stop bringing up his maladministration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Todd   that's 100% pure BS  We had friends under Obama ,,a smart,well spoken man respected by all except republicans Trump is the complete opposite
Click to expand...

Trump's a much better President than Bush or Obama.


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Eddie, I have been made smart by education, by my wife, by untold personal experiences, and by listening as carefully and analytically as I possibly can.  I appreciate your comment, but then you throw it all away by badmouthing President Trump who has achieved so very much in such a short amount of time.  How brilliant of him, but you give him zero credit.
> That is disgraceful of you and dishonest to boot.
> 1.  Taxes reduced
> 2.  Economy booming
> 3.  North Korea corralled
> 4.  NAFTA redrawn
> 5.  Europe massively increasing its military responsibilities
> 6.  Hillary defeated
> 7.  Democrats gone insane
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People's Republic of California
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fevered Fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump whipped you fair and square and a blizzard of lies will never change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can anyone talk about lies when Trump and republicans lie through their teeth?  You honestly believe a president has such power he can do whatever TF he wants??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has full Article II power.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Including stealing the next election ?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He whipped your ass fair and square last time, and he is going to whip you, fair and square, and even harder this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ... The real sad part of it all is senate backs him all the way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has committed no impeachable offenses, the House has been engaged in an unworkable farce.  Everyone has known this, the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  and voters like you want a win for republicans and a loss for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our system is robust enough to withstand the Democrats abuse of impeachment power. Trump will win and the real lasting harm will rightly fall on the House Democrats.  They have proven that they are too deranged to handle control of the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see a Dem president give you a dose of your own feces
Click to expand...

If a Democrat President lawfully exercises Article II power like Trump has, they'll be fine


----------



## ChemEngineer

eddiew said:


> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming



Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
Click to expand...

now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
Click to expand...


You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!


----------



## Zorro!

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
Click to expand...

New Sheriff in town:

Trump’s game-changing speech of the century. 

“In a complete about-face from Obama – who made good on his campaign promise to woo the Islamic world and delivered a pandering address at Cairo University to a Muslim Brotherhood-heavy audience – ‘The Donald’ went to Israel. This turned out to be more than symbolic, as Trump proceeded to undertake a series of unprecedented moves that served what he saw, rightly, as mutually beneficial to America and Israel, and healthy for the world at large. . . . To describe this as a breath of fresh air following eight years of the polluted atmosphere created by the Obama administration would be a gross understatement.”​
Side with civilization against the barbarians. This shouldn’t be hard, but for much of our political class — and even more of Europe’s — it goes against the grain.

“For the first time in his career, Abbas’s tantrums didn’t work. Team Trump responded to his snub by shrugging and treating him like the tiny fish in the miniature pond he actually is.”​


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
Click to expand...

There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
Click to expand...


*There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*

Awesome!

Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?


----------



## ChemEngineer

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?



Toddster, don't waste another second on Eddie.  He's beyond all hope.


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?
Click to expand...

They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> 
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump
Click to expand...

*They were abiding by the rules*

Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
Click to expand...

The Deal required Trump to certify their compliance, every 90 days.  Trump was unable to verify their compliance, so he quit certifying it.


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
Click to expand...







No there weren't you lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.


----------



## Picaro

Only morons would trust Iranian terrorist regimes to honor any deals at all honestly. The fact is Obama and most of the Democrats want Iran to attack and kill Americans as long as Trump is President, all their fake concern to the contrary.


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They were abiding by the rules*
> 
> Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!
Click to expand...

You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
> 
> 
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They were abiding by the rules*
> 
> Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?
Click to expand...


*You cast aspersions on Obama's word*

Yes. When it came to dealing with our enemies, he may have been even dumber than Carter.


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They were abiding by the rules*
> 
> Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cast aspersions on Obama's word*
> 
> Yes. When it came to dealing with our enemies, he may have been even dumber than Carter.
Click to expand...

Yeah  putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran  was sheer brilliance??  Trump is an AH who won't do anything that doesn't benefit himself


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?
> 
> 
> 
> They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They were abiding by the rules*
> 
> Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cast aspersions on Obama's word*
> 
> Yes. When it came to dealing with our enemies, he may have been even dumber than Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran  was sheer brilliance??  Trump is an AH who won't do anything that doesn't benefit himself
Click to expand...


*Yeah putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran was sheer brilliance??*

Trusting that terror supporting regime, without unlimited inspections, was moronic.


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump
> 
> 
> 
> *They were abiding by the rules*
> 
> Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cast aspersions on Obama's word*
> 
> Yes. When it came to dealing with our enemies, he may have been even dumber than Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran  was sheer brilliance??  Trump is an AH who won't do anything that doesn't benefit himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran was sheer brilliance??*
> 
> Trusting that terror supporting regime, without unlimited inspections, was moronic.
Click to expand...

Forgetting that BS,,,what do you have now??? What do we have in NK?  Your moron loudmouth in the WH doesn't know his ass from his elbow


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They were abiding by the rules*
> 
> Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cast aspersions on Obama's word*
> 
> Yes. When it came to dealing with our enemies, he may have been even dumber than Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran  was sheer brilliance??  Trump is an AH who won't do anything that doesn't benefit himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran was sheer brilliance??*
> 
> Trusting that terror supporting regime, without unlimited inspections, was moronic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgetting that BS,,,what do you have now??? What do we have in NK?  Your moron loudmouth in the WH doesn't know his ass from his elbow
Click to expand...


*Forgetting that BS,,,*

Why would I forget Obama's BS?

*what do you have now??? *

We're no longer pretending we stopped their nuke programs.
Now we have tighter sanctions. 
If Obama had supported the Iranian people in 2009, the terror regime might have already been ended. 
None of this would be needed, but Obama was a pussy.


----------



## eddiew

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You cast aspersions on Obama's word*
> 
> Yes. When it came to dealing with our enemies, he may have been even dumber than Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran  was sheer brilliance??  Trump is an AH who won't do anything that doesn't benefit himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran was sheer brilliance??*
> 
> Trusting that terror supporting regime, without unlimited inspections, was moronic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgetting that BS,,,what do you have now??? What do we have in NK?  Your moron loudmouth in the WH doesn't know his ass from his elbow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Forgetting that BS,,,*
> 
> Why would I forget Obama's BS?
> 
> *what do you have now??? *
> 
> We're no longer pretending we stopped their nuke programs.
> Now we have tighter sanctions.
> If Obama had supported the Iranian people in 2009, the terror regime might have already been ended.
> None of this would be needed, but Obama was a pussy.
Click to expand...

A pussy who America loved  compared to trump  the most hated man in America   People even liked Putin over Trump


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cast aspersions on Obama's word*
> 
> Yes. When it came to dealing with our enemies, he may have been even dumber than Carter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah  putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran  was sheer brilliance??  Trump is an AH who won't do anything that doesn't benefit himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran was sheer brilliance??*
> 
> Trusting that terror supporting regime, without unlimited inspections, was moronic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgetting that BS,,,what do you have now??? What do we have in NK?  Your moron loudmouth in the WH doesn't know his ass from his elbow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Forgetting that BS,,,*
> 
> Why would I forget Obama's BS?
> 
> *what do you have now??? *
> 
> We're no longer pretending we stopped their nuke programs.
> Now we have tighter sanctions.
> If Obama had supported the Iranian people in 2009, the terror regime might have already been ended.
> None of this would be needed, but Obama was a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pussy who America loved  compared to trump  the most hated man in America   People even liked Putin over Trump
Click to expand...







Maybe.  Had the MSM accurately reported the illegal shit he was doing I would guess that opinion would greatly change


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Iran stopped just because Obama shipped them pallets of $100s? DURR!
> 
> 
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They were abiding by the rules*
> 
> Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?
Click to expand...

Trump is having a MAGNIFICENT Presidency:





_We really can count our lucky stars!_​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cast aspersions on Obama's word*
> 
> Yes. When it came to dealing with our enemies, he may have been even dumber than Carter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah  putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran  was sheer brilliance??  Trump is an AH who won't do anything that doesn't benefit himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah putting an end to our nuke agreement with iran was sheer brilliance??*
> 
> Trusting that terror supporting regime, without unlimited inspections, was moronic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgetting that BS,,,what do you have now??? What do we have in NK?  Your moron loudmouth in the WH doesn't know his ass from his elbow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Forgetting that BS,,,*
> 
> Why would I forget Obama's BS?
> 
> *what do you have now??? *
> 
> We're no longer pretending we stopped their nuke programs.
> Now we have tighter sanctions.
> If Obama had supported the Iranian people in 2009, the terror regime might have already been ended.
> None of this would be needed, but Obama was a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pussy who America loved  compared to trump  the most hated man in America   People even liked Putin over Trump
Click to expand...


Nah, once America heard Obama's whiney, America is to blame speech, repeatedly, we got more and more tired of him.

But he was good at talking up our enemies and talking down our friends.


----------



## ChemEngineer

westwall said:


> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.



Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill

Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible

A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb

You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
Click to expand...

Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year


----------



## eddiew

Zorro! said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were inspections  Not just by us but by other countries too Trumps art of the deal is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There were inspections Not just by us but by other countries*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Did the inspections of their "military" facilities find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were abiding by the rules  Now that's over thanks to dump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They were abiding by the rules*
> 
> Why? Because Obama said so? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cast aspersions on Obama's word ,,while supporting the most vile lying  scumbag ever to grace our WH in Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is having a MAGNIFICENT Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We really can count our lucky stars!_​
Click to expand...

Yeah magnificent  if you call dividing our country more than any other president ,,lost as many allies ,lied as many times magnificent ,you'd be right


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
Click to expand...






They kick you off of welfare finally?


----------



## ChemEngineer

westwall said:


> Chem:  A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> 
> westwall:  They kick you (eddiew) off of welfare finally?




Westwall, I did not understand your comment until I hit reply for the simple reason that eddiew is on my Ignore List and all of his B.S.  is deleted on my screen, thankfully.  Now that I see his boasting of being so very financially well off, I must explain that you Friends "worth" is in character and integrity and value of your friendship, apart from your wealth, which is inconsequential compared with the former.  Take Jeffrey Epstein, please, and Bill Cosby, and Bernie Madoff, and Harvey "S.D." Weinstein, and the Clintons, and the Obamas, and Hollywood Ignorati, and on and on.....  ("S" is the abbreviation for "small")

"Better a dry morsel of bread and quietness therewith than a houseful of sacrifices and strife." - The Holy Bible

[However, my residence alone is worth nine twenty large and I paid off the bank long ago.]


----------



## 22lcidw

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it matters not to you that who once were our allies can't trust americas hand shake anymore ?  NK laughs at him Iran laughs at him as they go nuclear   Putin laughs at the man he helped gain our presidency  You want a foreign country helping in our election??  That I'm afraid is what we have coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop lying. It's so sickening.
> Carter and Clinton gave North Korea $5 BILLION for a worthless promise not to make nukes.
> That's what YOU asked for voting for such incompetents(ce).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now  thanks to your great president and his art of the deal  iran and nk will have nukes  and  the world laughs at trump  while putin dances his ass off with joy
Click to expand...

Russia knows that nations that keep getting nukes makes the world more unstable. But they have their sphere of influence also.  They are free of the chains of war in the middle east. And they are content to nibble on what was theirs anyway. They do however value a route to the Indian Ocean. Iran and Afghanistan gave/gives them direction to that end.


----------



## eddiew

westwall said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
Click to expand...




westwall said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
Click to expand...

Westwall ...where you breathe
$8,613,533.18
Personal Value

-$290,551.28 (-3.26%)
Day Change
+$805,988.67 (10.32%)
YTD Change


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chem:  A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> 
> westwall:  They kick you (eddiew) off of welfare finally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westwall, I did not understand your comment until I hit reply for the simple reason that eddiew is on my Ignore List and all of his B.S.  is deleted on my screen, thankfully.  Now that I see his boasting of being so very financially well off, I must explain that you Friends "worth" is in character and integrity and value of your friendship, apart from your wealth, which is inconsequential compared with the former.  Take Jeffrey Epstein, please, and Bill Cosby, and Bernie Madoff, and Harvey "S.D." Weinstein, and the Clintons, and the Obamas, and Hollywood Ignorati, and on and on.....  ("S" is the abbreviation for "small")
> 
> "Better a dry morsel of bread and quietness therewith than a houseful of sacrifices and strife." - The Holy Bible
> 
> [However, my residence alone is worth nine twenty large and I paid off the bank long ago.]
Click to expand...

Chem  you disappoint me  You see ,as much bullshit that flows from yours and other repub mouths I never put anyone on ignore


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Westwall ...where you breathe
> $8,613,533.18
> Personal Value
> 
> -$290,551.28 (-3.26%)
> Day Change
> +$805,988.67 (10.32%)
> YTD Change
Click to expand...







It's amazing how many anonymous posters on this message board, who espouse socialist ideals, claim to be millionaires.  Here's the deal, clown boi.  Rich people, don't have time for message boards.  I am not rich by any standard, but my net worth is greater than what you posted.  Hell, one of my cars is worth 2 million dollars now, but I post here for amusement and because I am old and retired for a very, very long time.  

So keep dreaming, and someday you might leave your moms basement!


----------



## ChemEngineer




----------



## eddiew

westwall said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there weren't you (eddiew) lying sack of poo.  The iranians had it written into the deal that they had to have prior notice before an inspection, and there were areas that were totally off limits regardless.  in other words, little moron, there was no legitimate way to monitor anything the iranians were doing.  ignorant fools, like you, though, listened to the lies and accepted them because you are too fucking stupid to think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Westwall ...where you breathe
> $8,613,533.18
> Personal Value
> 
> -$290,551.28 (-3.26%)
> Day Change
> +$805,988.67 (10.32%)
> YTD Change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many anonymous posters on this message board, who espouse socialist ideals, claim to be millionaires.  Here's the deal, clown boi.  Rich people, don't have time for message boards.  I am not rich by any standard, but my net worth is greater than what you posted.  Hell, one of my cars is worth 2 million dollars now, but I post here for amusement and because I am old and retired for a very, very long time.
> 
> So keep dreaming, and someday you might leave your moms basement!
Click to expand...

I'm old and retired too  and own RE that's worth 5 times what ever you say you have  and I'm smart enough to know that trump is a prick


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> 
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please don't be vulgar just because they are.  Don't lower yourself to their fetid stench, please.
> Better to put them on ignore as I have to so many of them.  "If you stop to throw a rock at every dog that barks, you'll never get to your destination." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks. - Nigerian Proverb
> 
> You dear Friends are individually worth more than all of the Leftists combined on this or any other Mess (age) board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Westwall ...where you breathe
> $8,613,533.18
> Personal Value
> 
> -$290,551.28 (-3.26%)
> Day Change
> +$805,988.67 (10.32%)
> YTD Change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many anonymous posters on this message board, who espouse socialist ideals, claim to be millionaires.  Here's the deal, clown boi.  Rich people, don't have time for message boards.  I am not rich by any standard, but my net worth is greater than what you posted.  Hell, one of my cars is worth 2 million dollars now, but I post here for amusement and because I am old and retired for a very, very long time.
> 
> So keep dreaming, and someday you might leave your moms basement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm old and retired too  and own RE that's worth 5 times what ever you say you have  and I'm smart enough to know that trump is a prick
Click to expand...







Sure thing son.


----------



## eddiew

westwall said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chem you must be joking  I lost more money on FRIDAY than probably any of you repubs earn in a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kick you off of welfare finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Westwall ...where you breathe
> $8,613,533.18
> Personal Value
> 
> -$290,551.28 (-3.26%)
> Day Change
> +$805,988.67 (10.32%)
> YTD Change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many anonymous posters on this message board, who espouse socialist ideals, claim to be millionaires.  Here's the deal, clown boi.  Rich people, don't have time for message boards.  I am not rich by any standard, but my net worth is greater than what you posted.  Hell, one of my cars is worth 2 million dollars now, but I post here for amusement and because I am old and retired for a very, very long time.
> 
> So keep dreaming, and someday you might leave your moms basement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm old and retired too  and own RE that's worth 5 times what ever you say you have  and I'm smart enough to know that trump is a prick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing son.
Click to expand...

son?/  83 years old and some idiot calls me son?


----------



## eddiew

did you and chem go to trump u ?


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> did you and chem go to trump u ?







No, I had my PhD long before that fiasco.


----------



## eddiew

westwall said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you and chem go to trump u ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had my PhD long before that fiasco.
Click to expand...

Then ,as I believe you ,you're too damn smart to support Trump


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you and chem go to trump u ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had my PhD long before that fiasco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ,as I believe you ,you're too damn smart to support Trump
Click to expand...







I was a Bernie supporter first because of his anti corporate stance, but then he sold out to Hillary and I really looked at the two who were left.

I could find no real evidence for all of the claims being made about trump, and Hillary was going to get us into another war, so I voted for trump.

I am happy I did because while he is a buffoon, his policies have helped the middle class more than the last four presidents.


----------



## eddiew

westwall said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you and chem go to trump u ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had my PhD long before that fiasco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ,as I believe you ,you're too damn smart to support Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Bernie supporter first because of his anti corporate stance, but then he sold out to Hillary and I really looked at the two who were left.
> 
> I could find no real evidence for all of the claims being made about trump, and Hillary was going to get us into another war, so I voted for trump.
> 
> I am happy I did because while he is a buffy, his policies have helped the middle class more than the last four presidents.
Click to expand...

While I disagree ,especially with your last sentence, I hope you have a great super bowl day


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you and chem go to trump u ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had my PhD long before that fiasco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ,as I believe you ,you're too damn smart to support Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Bernie supporter first because of his anti corporate stance, but then he sold out to Hillary and I really looked at the two who were left.
> 
> I could find no real evidence for all of the claims being made about trump, and Hillary was going to get us into another war, so I voted for trump.
> 
> I am happy I did because while he is a buffy, his policies have helped the middle class more than the last four presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I disagree ,especially with your last sentence, I hope you have a great super bowl day
Click to expand...






You too.   Enjoy the game!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

westwall said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you and chem go to trump u ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had my PhD long before that fiasco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ,as I believe you ,you're too damn smart to support Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Bernie supporter first because of his anti corporate stance, but then he sold out to Hillary and I really looked at the two who were left.
> 
> I could find no real evidence for all of the claims being made about trump, and Hillary was going to get us into another war, so I voted for trump.
> 
> I am happy I did because while he is a buffoon, his policies have helped the middle class more than the last four presidents.
Click to expand...


*I am happy I did because while he is a buffy,*


----------



## MadChemist

rightwinger said:


> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy



We really have to deal with propaganda in this forum too ?

Can't you take this to the politics or other sections.


----------



## Zorro!

MadChemist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have to deal with propaganda in this forum too ?
> 
> Can't you take this to the politics or other sections.
Click to expand...

Let's see if it drops further, then those of us smart enough to have some cash available can move in and make a killing!

Current P/E Ratio


----------



## Picaro

Zorro! said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have to deal with propaganda in this forum too ?
> 
> Can't you take this to the politics or other sections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if it drops further, then those of us smart enough to have some cash available can move in and make a killing!
> 
> Current P/E Ratio
> 
> View attachment 312072
Click to expand...



Yes, those lower PE ratios are low enough in some case to even make me look twice at gambling a little on some of them, which I haven't done since the last months of the Bush/Gore campaign, when I bet on Bush's winning by buying  an oil company stock. 18-20's are still a bit too high for me, though, so I'll wait for a little longer.


----------



## westwall

Zorro! said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have to deal with propaganda in this forum too ?
> 
> Can't you take this to the politics or other sections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if it drops further, then those of us smart enough to have some cash available can move in and make a killing!
> 
> Current P/E Ratio
> 
> View attachment 312072
Click to expand...






Yup.  I added 50k to my Schwab account specifically for that purpose.


----------



## Zorro!

westwall said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ten years since Republicans crashed the stock market
> 
> Trump is showing signs of collapsing the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have to deal with propaganda in this forum too ?
> 
> Can't you take this to the politics or other sections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see if it drops further, then those of us smart enough to have some cash available can move in and make a killing!
> 
> Current P/E Ratio
> 
> View attachment 312072
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  I added 50k to my Schwab account specifically for that purpose.
Click to expand...

Yup.  Holding my powder until I can see the whites of their eyes.


----------

